# FatBuster 2011 Thread. Roll On In...



## MummyToAmberx

Thought id start the 2011 thread. 

Start getting your names down... no backing out though:haha:
Your in it for the long haul :thumbup:

If want give your information, feel free add it too here:
Starting weight
Current weight
Goal weight


----------



## Pingu

I will join!

I haven't weighed myself recently as I am too scared :blush: but before Crimbo I was 10 stone 7lb. My aim is to lose 1 stone to be back to my pre pregnancy weight of 9 stone 7lb 

I bought the Step Up dance workout DVD today :thumbup:


----------



## expecting09

Seeing as though I bottled it when I did my knee in this year, I'm gonna go for it again next year.

I'll give you my info on the 3rd, gonna weigh in on Mondays :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

I'll weigh myself tomorrow morning :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

Start weight: 10stone 12lbs
Goal weight 10stone exactly

Does anyone think the workout DVD's are any good?


----------



## Beautywithin

Count me in 

Starting weight: 10stone6
Goal weight: 8stone6


----------



## Faythe

How tall are you? That seems like a huge weight loss! Good luck though hun xx

I'd like to get to 9stone 7lbs but I'd be happy with 10 :thumbup:


----------



## 3 girlies

can i join?, i'll let you know my weight later when ive had the courage to step on the scales :haha:


----------



## Faythe

3 girlies said:


> can i join?, i'll let you know my weight later when ive had the courage to step on the scales :haha:

I was like that yesterday! Squeezed my eyes shut and forced myself to look this morning :blush:


----------



## MrsVenn

Morning all,

Well I put on just over 4 stone with Molly and went from 9,12 to 14,1. I was 12,3 the day after I had her so I guess the following is correct:

Starting weight: 12 stone 3 pounds
Current weight: 10 stone 8 pounds
Goal weight: 10 stone dead 

I don't think I'll ever get back to under 10 stone to be honest and my shape is different now, my hips and thighs seem curvier than they were.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

welcome ladies!!

anyone can join :D

will be on later too sort info out, enjoy your day!


----------



## bluebell

:hi: Can I join in please, helps me if I track my progress :D

I started trying to lose weight about 6 weeks ago. 

My starting weight was 160 lb (or 11st6lb)
My current weight is 153lb (or 10st13)
My goal weight is 140lb (10st)

Good luck everyone :D

xx


----------



## Faythe

bluebell said:


> :hi: Can I join in please, helps me if I track my progress :D
> 
> I started trying to lose weight about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> My starting weight was 160 lb (or 11st6lb)
> My current weight is 153lb (or 10st13)
> My goal weight is 140lb (10st)
> Good luck everyone :D
> 
> xx

Buddy up? We're the same weight and same goal xx


----------



## Faythe

I've just had my nommy dinner. 2 Slices of roast beef from the joint the other day, with 2 new potatoes and a platefull of fresh runner beans mmmmmmm!

I'm going out for a brisk jog before I Am Legend at 9pm xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I'm 5ft4... so a short ass, and i look dumpy at the moment lol, x


----------



## Dizzy321

Woohoo Fat Busterssssss :D you know I am in :winkwink: I wont say my weight but I want to lose 5 stones this year! I had a few treats Xmas day & Boxing day but straight back to it yesterday morning & stuck to my calories :D also done 1 hour on arobic exercises on wii fit plus tonight :D 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## bluebell

Faythe said:


> bluebell said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Can I join in please, helps me if I track my progress :D
> 
> I started trying to lose weight about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> My starting weight was 160 lb (or 11st6lb)
> My current weight is 153lb (or 10st13)
> My goal weight is 140lb (10st)
> Good luck everyone :D
> 
> xx
> 
> Buddy up? We're the same weight and same goal xxClick to expand...

Cool :D I'm so determined this time :lol: I hit the big 30 next year, that's my target date to be a yummy mummy :D


----------



## Faythe

bluebell said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluebell said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Can I join in please, helps me if I track my progress :D
> 
> I started trying to lose weight about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> My starting weight was 160 lb (or 11st6lb)
> My current weight is 153lb (or 10st13)
> My goal weight is 140lb (10st)
> Good luck everyone :D
> 
> xx
> 
> Buddy up? We're the same weight and same goal xxClick to expand...
> 
> Cool :D I'm so determined this time :lol: I hit the big 30 next year, that's my target date to be a yummy mummy :DClick to expand...

Any exercise plans for today? I went for a jog last night which killed me but it felt good! So I'm going for another jog tonight xx


----------



## bluebell

I'm off to walk the dog now and planning to do my Davina DVD later, I'm no good at jogging!!

xx


----------



## corrie anne

I am in! I have a ticker already but i have not started so i may take it down and get my weight this Saturday. So i will just be lurking around until them. i will have over 50lbs to lose though. 
I like the stones so i calculated that i am 14st 2lbs. i think.lol. estimate from last weight.
Witch just showed up too so i hate to start a diet on it. Am i bad or what? lol


----------



## Faythe

bluebell said:


> I'm off to walk the dog now and planning to do my Davina DVD later, I'm no good at jogging!!
> 
> xx

I might power walk tonight as my legs are killing!

Is the DVD any good? I was going to get the DVD by Jillian from America's Biggest Loser :winkwink:

I can't wait to get my X-Trainer and turn my garage into a fitness zone :haha: xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Faythe said:


> bluebell said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to walk the dog now and planning to do my Davina DVD later, I'm no good at jogging!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I might power walk tonight as my legs are killing!
> 
> Is the DVD any good? I was going to get the DVD by Jillian from America's Biggest Loser :winkwink:
> 
> I can't wait to get my X-Trainer and turn my garage into a fitness zone :haha: xxClick to expand...

I love Jillian!! I didn't know she had a DVD out - I'm off to google it now!

Please can I join in too? I'll add all my info in a couple of days.

X


----------



## Faythe

ILoveShoes said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluebell said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to walk the dog now and planning to do my Davina DVD later, I'm no good at jogging!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I might power walk tonight as my legs are killing!
> 
> Is the DVD any good? I was going to get the DVD by Jillian from America's Biggest Loser :winkwink:
> 
> I can't wait to get my X-Trainer and turn my garage into a fitness zone :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I love Jillian!! I didn't know she had a DVD out - I'm off to google it now!
> 
> Please can I join in too? I'll add all my info in a couple of days.
> 
> XClick to expand...

Yay! The more the merrier hun! Yeah she has a few out actually, the 30day shred and 2 others. Not sure which one to get though :wacko: xx


----------



## bluebell

Faythe said:


> bluebell said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to walk the dog now and planning to do my Davina DVD later, I'm no good at jogging!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I might power walk tonight as my legs are killing!
> 
> Is the DVD any good? I was going to get the DVD by Jillian from America's Biggest Loser :winkwink:
> 
> I can't wait to get my X-Trainer and turn my garage into a fitness zone :haha: xxClick to expand...

I use the Davina 30 min DVD and like the 'burn' section. Considering I'm useless at aerobics (my coordination is awful :blush:) I find it quite easy to follow and definitely work up a sweat. It's handy to fit in around Jay too, I'd have no hope of doing a DVD if it took any longer.

Does anyone use the 10 minute workout DVDs? Are they any good? They're on sale on amazon at the moment and I was wondering whether to get one.

xx


----------



## Faythe

bluebell said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluebell said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to walk the dog now and planning to do my Davina DVD later, I'm no good at jogging!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I might power walk tonight as my legs are killing!
> 
> Is the DVD any good? I was going to get the DVD by Jillian from America's Biggest Loser :winkwink:
> 
> I can't wait to get my X-Trainer and turn my garage into a fitness zone :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I use the Davina 30 min DVD and like the 'burn' section. Considering I'm useless at aerobics (my coordination is awful :blush:) I find it quite easy to follow and definitely work up a sweat. It's handy to fit in around Jay too, I'd have no hope of doing a DVD if it took any longer.
> 
> Does anyone use the 10 minute workout DVDs? Are they any good? They're on sale on amazon at the moment and I was wondering whether to get one.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I've not got one but hear they're supposed to be quite good. I can't imagine they're like a thorough cardio workout, but perhaps just toning? I think :blush:

A friend of mine is going to start going to Zumba so will do that once a week with her. Gosh girlies we're going to be trim in no time :happydance: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya ladies

UPDATED too this point on first page!

Jillian 30 day shred is good for inch losses, may not see huge lb loss :)
Have be careful if got funny knees with that 1. 

Ive not done any workout dvds i did want ministry of sound pump it up but never got around too it.
Im currently using kinect & workout games.
I was using wii & biggest loser game most of 2010 highly recommend that game its amazing.

My first mini goal of this year is too reach 11st, which im giving time scale of 1st march too hit. Then after that be 10st for beginning of may, hopefully 9st 6/7lb by july.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

bluebell said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluebell said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to walk the dog now and planning to do my Davina DVD later, I'm no good at jogging!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I might power walk tonight as my legs are killing!
> 
> Is the DVD any good? I was going to get the DVD by Jillian from America's Biggest Loser :winkwink:
> 
> I can't wait to get my X-Trainer and turn my garage into a fitness zone :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I use the Davina 30 min DVD and like the 'burn' section. Considering I'm useless at aerobics (my coordination is awful :blush:) I find it quite easy to follow and definitely work up a sweat. It's handy to fit in around Jay too, I'd have no hope of doing a DVD if it took any longer.
> 
> *Does anyone use the 10 minute workout DVDs? * Are they any good? They're on sale on amazon at the moment and I was wondering whether to get one.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Iv never looked in to them but if your a beginner in exercise probably going be best place too start i started on 10min bike sessions 3 x a day.
Now a 10min workout dvd would be a warm up.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I noticed people with tickers of ' ive not smoked for x days' 
Im going try find 1 for 'ive not ate a takeaway, drank cider or binged for x days' i think for me this going help loads seeing the number :)


----------



## corrie anne

I dont like the exercise all together dvd's. I bought a hip hop or dance dvd to try as i love dancing and i dont think i will get my kicks if i do push ups,sit ups, leg lifts.... That is not for me. I want to move my ass and have fun at the same time...lol


----------



## corrie anne

Sorry, my goal is 10st 5lbs.

I want to reach my goal around July...maybe August. I want to lose at lease 2 lbs a week.


----------



## Pingu

I have decided to return the Step Up exercise DVD and buy the Davina Body Buff DVD instead. I have watched the videos on play and I think the Davina one is more for me. I have a couple of the Ministry of Sound ones so I will move on to them once I get fitter!

I have heard a few good things about the Biggest Loser Wii game, I might have a look at getting it.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

check ebay out, dont go for much these days. 

have let know what that dvd is like. 

how is everyone?


----------



## firstprincess

Me! will weigh myself in boots tomorrow.... i wont have scales in the house cos i would be on them all day!


----------



## Faythe

I'm good. Feeling really optimistic. I know I'm being naughty with my dinner tonight, but I will be jogging to make up for it and excercise all over the weekend too :haha:


----------



## bluebell

I'm feeling pretty optimistic too :D I have weighed in the same today as before Xmas and I'm pretty chuffed with that as I had expected to put a lb or two on over the break. Will step up my exercise next week though. I'm aiming to lose a lb a week :D

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im raving too go, i have gained in last week, from tomorrow for week be just too bring it back down as much as possible then start from the number on the 8th.


----------



## **angel**

Me please =)
starting weight: 13st 11
current weight: 13 st 9
aim: 11 st

Kerry xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Happy New Year everyone :) lets hope we are all big losers this year!! :yipee:

I am feeling hopeful just gotta make sure I stay in the right frame of mind which is daunting seeing as though I have lost lots already but still got the same amount to go, pretty scared dont know why :wacko:


----------



## jennifer89

Nearly At Square 1 Again :|

Starting Weight From Last Year: 198lbs (14st 2lbs)
Lowest Weight Last Year: 170lbs (12st 2lbs)

Starting Weight This Year: 183lbs (13st 1lb)
Final Goal: 119lbs (8st 7lbs)


----------



## Faythe

jennifer89 said:


> Nearly At Square 1 Again :|
> 
> Starting Weight From Last Year: 198lbs (14st 2lbs)
> Lowest Weight Last Year: 170lbs (12st 2lbs)
> 
> Starting Weight This Year: 183lbs (13st 1lb)
> Final Goal: 119lbs (8st 7lbs)

You can do it hun! We'll all stick together and get to our goals :hugs:


----------



## MummyJo

Hi there, I'd love to join you all if that's alright?

I'd rather not post my starting weight but I want to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight (or near it) so want to lose 5 STONE in total.

I've set myself the target of losing that in 2011, I think 5 stone is achievable (someone please tell me if it isn't!!)


----------



## Faythe

MummyJo said:


> Hi there, I'd love to join you all if that's alright?
> 
> I'd rather not post my starting weight but I want to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight (or near it) so want to lose 5 STONE in total.
> 
> I've set myself the target of losing that in 2011, I think 5 stone is achievable (someone please tell me if it isn't!!)

Anything is achievable hun, aslong as you stick to it :D

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Can i join? I'm just starting slimming world.

Current weight: 13st 7
Goal weight: 11st 7


----------



## Faythe

kayleigh&bump said:


> Can i join? I'm just starting slimming world.
> 
> Current weight: 13st 7
> Goal weight: 11st 7

Ooo more of us now! Good luck hunny :hugs:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Thank you! Xx


----------



## bluebell

I was just wondering, do you guys weigh in with your clothes on or in the buff?? I do my 'official' weigh ins at work so needless to say I wear my clothes :lol: Not sure what my boss would say otherwise :winkwink:

But if I use my digital scales at home before I shower I always weigh at least 3lb lighter, but count my work weight for tracking purposes. Always puts a smile on my face when I'm a bit lighter on my home weigh ins though :D

xx


----------



## Faythe

You should always weight first thing in the morning after going to the loo. Or so my PT told me when I was gym'ing it up last year!

I've got my dinner cooking in my new hob steamer as we speak. Hope it turns out OK :haha:


----------



## Boothh

can i join please, i havnt weighed in yet im going to start tomorrow too hungover today, what day is weigh in or does it not matter? 
im using my old WW points stuff this week and maybe next then when i get paid and bills sorted im joining WW online and starting the new points system x


----------



## Boothh

MummyToAmberx said:


> I noticed people with tickers of ' ive not smoked for x days'
> Im going try find 1 for 'ive not ate a takeaway, drank cider or binged for x days' i think for me this going help loads seeing the number :)

thats a really good idea, i think a takeaway one would deffo help me :haha: though we did say takeaway whatever we want would be fridays from now on cus saving for a new car/holiday this year possibly new house and new baby so we tryna cut back, i suppose if i had subway it wouldnt be too bad though and still a 'treat' x


----------



## Nutella_Lover

What's the difference in this thread and the other one started for 2011. Is fatbuster a specific way of losing weight? 

I just want to make sure I join in the right spot. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Updated to this point :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Nutella_Lover said:


> What's the difference in this thread and the other one started for 2011. Is fatbuster a specific way of losing weight?
> 
> I just want to make sure I join in the right spot. :)

there was a fatbuster 2010 which started it all off... so its a follow on :) but with new people also.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey!
Can you add my details please?
Starting weight: 12st 10lb 6oz
Goal weight: 11st
Thanks!
Good luck everyone :)
xx


----------



## expecting09

Dreading weighing on Monday. The amount I've eaten over the past couple of weeks is ridiculous!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Happy new year all!:thumbup: All the best for the coming months!

How has day 1 gone, who them that have started? Or hows day X gone if you been on it couple days so far? Any hard/diffcult times?

Mummyjo - 5st is very possible! what i lost in 2010, you can 100% do it!

Bluebell - i weigh in, in my underwear after a morning wee. whatever works best for you. 

faythe - how was your food? :)

booth - OH got me ww cookbook from whsmiths for 6 from 20 its really good, with new point system in though. :hugs: looking at your sig.


my days been fine think i can say 1 out of my 100 completed


----------



## MummyToAmberx

expecting09 said:


> Dreading weighing on Monday. The amount I've eaten over the past couple of weeks is ridiculous!

Im sure alot of us are in the same boat:hugs:
iv put on 4lbs in last week, way im looking at things are, first week will be shift as much as gained lbs as possible then 2nd week be starting on the new ones.


----------



## Boothh

MummyToAmberx said:


> Happy new year all!:thumbup: All the best for the coming months!
> 
> How has day 1 gone, who them that have started? Or hows day X gone if you been on it couple days so far? Any hard/diffcult times?
> 
> Mummyjo - 5st is very possible! what i lost in 2010, you can 100% do it!
> 
> Bluebell - i weigh in, in my underwear after a morning wee. whatever works best for you.
> 
> faythe - how was your food? :)
> 
> booth - OH got me ww cookbook from whsmiths for 6 from 20 its really good, with new point system in though. :hugs: looking at your sig.
> 
> 
> my days been fine think i can say 1 out of my 100 completed

i just ordered the new points book off ebay too so hopefully come soon im do old one til it arrives, i might have a look on whsmith website and pick some books up thanks, and thanks xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ILoveShoes said:


> Hey!
> Can you add my details please?
> Starting weight: 12st 10lb 6oz
> Goal weight: 11st
> Thanks!
> Good luck everyone :)
> xx

your signed up


----------



## Faythe

My food was lovely. Shame the salmon has stunk the house out though :haha:

I've just been for my jog. Am managing to jog for longer without having to stop :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

well im having pepperoni pizza tonight, last 'treat' so to speak, then roll on tomorrow though im not looking forward to seeing how much i weigh AT all! ¬_¬


----------



## MummyToAmberx

faythe - thats good. 1 thing ive never really done is jog, think done everything else lol

enjoy every bite booth, i made the most of all party for amber bday yesterday.

i done 30mins on kinect had sweat running off me, bit rusty i think lol


----------



## Faythe

I don't mind it too much because the OH comes with me and rides my mountain bike :haha:

I really cannot wait for my cross trainer now. I'm itching for a sweaty workout :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh you go out & do it, i was thinking jog on wii or something lol

I couldnt do that, so go you!!

Think may have too sell my bike & mini cross trainer as nowhere in our new house for them, girls got sooo much for xmas having take up spare room wont fit in there room lol.


----------



## Boothh

happy late birthday to amber!

im waiting on my insurance claim to come through (we got burgled on 27th!) and then i can buy a new wii and wii fit, does anyone know of any good wii workout games? x


----------



## Boothh

oo me and OH have just decided to set our wedding date to 8th/9th/10th july this year, so i have some motivation now, id love to get a 10-12 dress and to look nice in it, im about a 14 atm, most of my 16s hang off me now but odd thing from some places in 14 is abit tight! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> happy late birthday to amber!
> 
> im waiting on my insurance claim to come through (we got burgled on 27th!) and then i can buy a new wii and wii fit, does anyone know of any good wii workout games? x

oh jesus! sorry to hear that. 
hope you didnt loose too much stuff. 

i think biggest loser game is best for workout. 

oh thats lovely, that should deffo give you the drive too go & achieve it.


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Oh you go out & do it, i was thinking jog on wii or something lol
> 
> I couldnt do that, so go you!!
> 
> Think may have too sell my bike & mini cross trainer as nowhere in our new house for them, girls got sooo much for xmas having take up spare room wont fit in there room lol.

Could you not keep the bike and sell the cross trainer? Arr that's a bummer, kids and their toys hehe :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Oh you go out & do it, i was thinking jog on wii or something lol
> 
> I couldnt do that, so go you!!
> 
> Think may have too sell my bike & mini cross trainer as nowhere in our new house for them, girls got sooo much for xmas having take up spare room wont fit in there room lol.
> 
> Could you not keep the bike and sell the cross trainer? Arr that's a bummer, kids and their toys hehe :haha:Click to expand...

Ive gone through it all in my head, cant think of anywhere lol. 

Omg yeah, thousand of the buggers haha


----------



## Faythe

Hmmm, well atleast you have the wii :thumbup:


----------



## Lollip0p

can i join too please? will start on tues once oh has left the house and stops eating crap in front of me


----------



## Faythe

Lollip0p said:


> can i join too please? will start on tues once oh has left the house and stops eating crap in front of me

Yay more ladies to add to the list. You should spank him for trying to mislead you :haha:

Good luck and here's to 2011 and a new start for us all :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> Hmmm, well atleast you have the wii :thumbup:

kinect :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lollip0p said:


> can i join too please? will start on tues once oh has left the house and stops eating crap in front of me

sure just give me ya info :)

ive challenged my OH too join me in bad food free.


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, well atleast you have the wii :thumbup:
> 
> kinect :haha:Click to expand...

Whoops! Is it any good? 

'cos we've got an Xbox too and I did consider the connect and a fitness game but it seems soooo expensive!


----------



## buttons1

Can I join please. My start weight /current weight is 10st 7 goal weight is 9 St 

I'm hoping if I do it on here with you ladies I will get some extra motivation


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, well atleast you have the wii :thumbup:
> 
> kinect :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Whoops! Is it any good?
> 
> 'cos we've got an Xbox too and I did consider the connect and a fitness game but it seems soooo expensive!Click to expand...

Its amazing! I sold our wii too fund it.

Fitness too a new level through gaming, all games get you moving alot, esp game it comes with.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

buttons1 said:


> Can I join please. My start weight /current weight is 10st 7 goal weight is 9 St
> 
> I'm hoping if I do it on here with you ladies I will get some extra motivation

Ive added you :thumbup:

all the best! :)


----------



## Boothh

MummyToAmberx said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> happy late birthday to amber!
> 
> im waiting on my insurance claim to come through (we got burgled on 27th!) and then i can buy a new wii and wii fit, does anyone know of any good wii workout games? x
> 
> oh jesus! sorry to hear that.
> hope you didnt loose too much stuff.
> 
> i think biggest loser game is best for workout.
> 
> oh thats lovely, that should deffo give you the drive too go & achieve it.Click to expand...

they took our big tv, xbox, wii, camcorder, dsi and a stack of games and some jewellry soo annoying! at least we have small tv from upstairs and ps2 for dvds haha, i hope they do it fast cus i wanna go and buy loads of new stuff! x


----------



## Pingu

Hello All. Happy New Year!

I am really dreading my weigh in on Monday. Today we had TGI's and I have scoffed lots of shortbread :blush: :dohh:

I will be back on Monday morning to update xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Can i join?

My start weight is 16stone.9lbs 

My Goal is 10stone

:happydance:

Any have any good breakfast ideas! x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I just had poached egg on toast for brekkie... It was nice but I need to perfect my eggs as I cooked them for too long!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant make poached eggs to save my life :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

I just do a boiled egg soft instead of a poached egg cus I can't do them and broke my poacher :dohh: just gettin up so gunna get weighed in now I'm dreading it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya hannah ill add you :) 

In my new ww book i really want to make this its for brekki

Crispy potato cakes

225g peeled carrots
450g of floury potatos peeled but left whole (It says its very important to use floury potatos such as king edwards)
1 egg beaten 
1tbsp of chopped parsley
low fat cooking spray
150g of turkey rashers (very nice just like bacon tbh)
salt & ground pepper (to me this is if you want it i dont)

this serves 4 people propoint value per recipe is 16 but think its 4 per serving. calories per serving 165 cals. 

If anyone interested further let me know i'll write the rest of info down! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was reading an article which states egg yolks are actually very good for you & not bad. 
People always said to me limit the yolk as its fattening etc... apprently all the omega 3 & struff is in the yolk so its best part, limit it too 2 eggs couple times a week :)

this is boiled btw


----------



## MummyToAmberx

all in one breakfast omelette

25g lean back bacon (could use turkey also id say)
1 tbsp of sunflower oil
100g mushroom sliced
1 tomato sliced
2 eggs
2 tbsp of skimmed milk
salt & ground pepper

propoints per recipe is 7
calories per serving (all of this) 315


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had fruit salad for brekie, as i wanted eggs but looked in the fridge, and it said best before the 31st of dec :cry:

Im doing the normal weight watchers till i go to the meeting next week, so, so far ive had 1 point :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

I wouldve never thought people thought eggs was bad for them, they low in calories and good for protein arnt they?


----------



## Boothh

MummyToAmberx said:


> all in one breakfast omelette
> 
> 25g lean back bacon (could use turkey also id say)
> 1 tbsp of sunflower oil
> 100g mushroom sliced
> 1 tomato sliced
> 2 eggs
> 2 tbsp of skimmed milk
> salt & ground pepper
> 
> propoints per recipe is 7
> calories per serving (all of this) 315

This one sounds good do you just chuck everything in like normal omelette x


----------



## Faythe

I had 2 toasted waffles this morning with a cuppa tea :D

Going to make an omlette for lunch, nommy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> I wouldve never thought people thought eggs was bad for them, they low in calories and good for protein arnt they?

i mean the yolks lol

always hear people saying there bad for you & fattening but apprently thats the best part of an egg haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> all in one breakfast omelette
> 
> 25g lean back bacon (could use turkey also id say)
> 1 tbsp of sunflower oil
> 100g mushroom sliced
> 1 tomato sliced
> 2 eggs
> 2 tbsp of skimmed milk
> salt & ground pepper
> 
> propoints per recipe is 7
> calories per serving (all of this) 315
> 
> This one sounds good do you just chuck everything in like normal omelette xClick to expand...

It says:

grill bacon/turkey till crispy
oil in pan add mushrooms cook for 5 mins until soft then add tomato cook further 2min remove pan put it aside
whisk eggs with milk & season pour into pan cook 2-3min
when egg is nearly set arrange the cooked mushrooms etc 

x


----------



## Boothh

right iv just weighed in, 13st 11lbs :dohh: i suppose not bad to say last time i weighed in properly was august and i was 13st 7lbs then, so only put 4lbs on in all that time, and im sure most of that has been over christmas! this time last year i was 15st 9lbs so im still in a much better place! :)

Starting weight 13st 11lbs (193lbs) (BMI 28.5)
Current weight
Goal weight 11st 7lbs (161lbs) (BMI 23.7)


----------



## Boothh

my WW points allowance (old style till my stuff gets here) is 22, 

i made myself have breakfast today, 

2slices of WW thick sliced bread, scrape of half fat butter, 3points

i wanted to have marmalade on them but marmalade gone moldy so gunna have to buy some more :(

im just makin do with whats in house til we can go shopping, im plannin on buying bottles of water to make sure i drink 2l a day too,

OH just building jesses new trike and then were gunna go to the park for a walk :) x


----------



## **angel**

im doing sw ee but on my own as cant afford to join, im starting properly on saturday xx


----------



## Boothh

i just had half a can of tomato soup, and some onion bread with scrape of light butter, 6.5 points, 

so 9.5 so far, x


----------



## Faythe

I had a omlette with veggies for lunch, nommy!


----------



## buttons1

Arrggghh I got 22 boxes of chocolates for Christmas I just dunno what to do with them :shrug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wow a lot of chocolate anyone bday coming up, pass them on lol
Im done and dusted for today.

Coming in at 1200-1300 cals

cereal with fat milk lol no semi left
2 ryvitas with tuna, 1/4 tin on each
1 wholemeal bun bit of butter 1/2 tin of tuna
i made pie out ww book for tea, about 80g of pastry ontop, filled with carrots, onions, mushrooms & 50g of beef. 

2 pint water so far.


----------



## Boothh

today -

breakfast - 2slices WW toast, with scrape of low fat butter 3points
lunch - tomato soup with onion bread, 6.5points
dinner - pasta, sweetcorn, onions, peppers, 1tbsp of salad cream and cheese, 8points
snack - 2minature heros 1point

18.5points so far, got 3.5 points left if i get hungry later, x


----------



## Faythe

Go girlies! :happydance:

Well today I've had:

2 toasted waffles for brekkie
1 omlette made with 2 eggs, courgette, red onion and red pepper
3 squares of my xmas choccy bar :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> Go girlies! :happydance:
> 
> Well today I've had:
> 
> 2 toasted waffles for brekkie
> 1 omlette made with 2 eggs, courgette, red onion and red pepper
> 3 squares of my xmas choccy bar :haha:

That doesnt sound like enough food to fuel you.


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Go girlies! :happydance:
> 
> Well today I've had:
> 
> 2 toasted waffles for brekkie
> 1 omlette made with 2 eggs, courgette, red onion and red pepper
> 3 squares of my xmas choccy bar :haha:
> 
> That doesnt sound like enough food to fuel you.Click to expand...

Not felt hungry, well not till now so I'm sticking dinner on. 

I would usually eat more but I've been busy today :nope:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Go girlies! :happydance:
> 
> Well today I've had:
> 
> 2 toasted waffles for brekkie
> 1 omlette made with 2 eggs, courgette, red onion and red pepper
> 3 squares of my xmas choccy bar :haha:
> 
> That doesnt sound like enough food to fuel you.Click to expand...
> 
> Not felt hungry, well not till now so I'm sticking dinner on.
> 
> I would usually eat more but I've been busy today :nope:Click to expand...

Oh right. What you having?


----------



## Boothh

im struggling to eat regularly, its been awful today i had to make myself eat breakfast and dinner!

iv fallen into the pattern of eating sweets, chocolates and having fizzy drinks all day then bingeing about 8/9pm on takeaway/mcdonalds/pizza loadsa chocolate, cookies crisps etc, im not feeling hungry though i think today has gone okay x


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Go girlies! :happydance:
> 
> Well today I've had:
> 
> 2 toasted waffles for brekkie
> 1 omlette made with 2 eggs, courgette, red onion and red pepper
> 3 squares of my xmas choccy bar :haha:
> 
> That doesnt sound like enough food to fuel you.Click to expand...
> 
> Not felt hungry, well not till now so I'm sticking dinner on.
> 
> I would usually eat more but I've been busy today :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right. What you having?Click to expand...


I just nommed on 2 riveta's :haha:

The OH wants something not so strict, so we've got some chicken dippers and chips in the oven.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i cant remember last time i had chicken dippers lol. Use to eat them loads.

I really want to try eating 6 meals a day but i dont think i have wide enough range of foods to eat throughout the day too do it.


----------



## Boothh

chicken dippers dont have that much high cals, i havnt looked how much points they have but i have some in the freezer and were skint til wednesday so i bet ill eat them this week! i hope they arnt loads! x


----------



## Faythe

215 calories for 5 dippers (Birds Eye):thumbup:

Well the OH loves them, so I guess it's OK to have one naughty-ish meal a week :haha:


----------



## Boothh

had a couple of minature heroes and a slice of WW toast so im up to my points now :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive had harvester which was about 15 points for lunch and 7 point ready meal and a skinny cow ice cream so all my 26 are gone :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good day all around it sounds


----------



## expecting09

Defo not listing what I've had today, good job I'm starting tomorrow! haha

MummyToAmber, was it you that had a exercise bike AND cross trainer? Which did you find to be best? I was thinking about getting a cross trainer for exercise, but I think a bike would help my strengthen my knee. Ahh decisions!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

expecting09 said:


> Defo not listing what I've had today, good job I'm starting tomorrow! haha
> 
> MummyToAmber, was it you that had a exercise bike AND cross trainer? Which did you find to be best? I was thinking about getting a cross trainer for exercise, but I think a bike would help my strengthen my knee. Ahh decisions!!

was you naughty? lol

yeah, i lost 30lb just using wii fit & bike min of 30mins a day.
i think bike would help your knee as my OH had few ops on his the form exercise he been given was bike only to get the strength back
cross trainer is a very good all round workout but for me starting with bike was better approach not too intense/tiring etc


----------



## expecting09

Err, just a tad... I figured I might aswell clear out the crap from the cupboards, says it all lol

Yeah I remember my consultant saying something about an exercise bike, and I totally forgot all about it. Maybe I'll start with a bike, then sell it and get a cross trainer, then sell it and get a rower, then sell it and get a treadmill, then sell it and get a weight bench :haha: I wish I could have a mini gym!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

This morning im having 40g of branflakes and 100mls of semi skinned milk for 4 points :)


----------



## Pingu

I braved the scales this morning, my starting weight is 10stone 8lbs. I only gained a 1lb over christmas so I didn't do as much damage as I thought.

Starting weight 10stone 8lbs
1st Goal 9stone 7lbs

Going food shopping this afternoon so will stock up on plenty of healthy food and stay away from the cake, crisps and sweets aisles!


----------



## Boothh

morning, i had porridge and golden syrup for breakfast 2points x


----------



## expecting09

Oh crap, forgot to get on the scales this morning!


----------



## Boothh

I wasn't hungry at lunch so just had onion bread with scrape of butter 4points 

I went on my twist and step and could only manage 2mins I'm gunna go back on now and keep doin couple minutes a time til iv done at least 15 mins today x


----------



## Boothh

so i did another 3 minutes on the twist and step, = 5minutes, and did some wall presses, squats and a few other bits and bobs, gunna try get on the twist and step again for 5minutes later, x

having small jacket potato for tea, chicken dippers and beans need to point it up, cant wait to go shopping tomorrow! xx


----------



## Faythe

How're we doing today girls? 

I've had cereal with skimmed milk for breakfast. 2 wholemeal toast with poached eggs for a late lunch. Feeling peckish so I'm going to have some plain tuna on riveta's.

Dinner will be steamed chicken with cous cous, green lentils and steamed broccoli :D


----------



## Dizzy321

well done so far girls :) I am starting to plan my wedding for 18 months time so hopefully I will get to goal for that :happydance:

B - oats so simple, skimmed milk 
L - chicken, rocket and low fat creme freache (sp?) wholemeal sandwich 
S - handful of fresh cherries 
D - small portion spagetti bolegnaise homemade with extra lean mince and tomatos and herbs

1400 cals.


----------



## Faythe

paula85 said:


> well done so far girls :) I am starting to plan my wedding for 18 months time so hopefully I will get to goal for that :happydance:
> 
> B - oats so simple, skimmed milk
> L - chicken, rocket and low fat creme freache (sp?) wholemeal sandwich
> S - handful of fresh cherries
> D - small portion spagetti bolegnaise homemade with extra lean mince and tomatos and herbs
> 
> 1400 cals.

How do you make your spag bol? I usually just get extra lean mince, fry it up and drain the fat. Then a tin of chopped tomatoes and chuck some basil in. But it tastes a bit bland. And my OH can't do the jars of sauce as they make him ill :nope:

We got some plain soya yoghurt today so we're going to have that with fresh cherries and rasperies for desert tonight :happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

Faythe said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> well done so far girls :) I am starting to plan my wedding for 18 months time so hopefully I will get to goal for that :happydance:
> 
> B - oats so simple, skimmed milk
> L - chicken, rocket and low fat creme freache (sp?) wholemeal sandwich
> S - handful of fresh cherries
> D - small portion spagetti bolegnaise homemade with extra lean mince and tomatos and herbs
> 
> 1400 cals.
> 
> How do you make your spag bol? I usually just get extra lean mince, fry it up and drain the fat. Then a tin of chopped tomatoes and chuck some basil in. But it tastes a bit bland. And my OH can't do the jars of sauce as they make him ill :nope:
> 
> We got some plain soya yoghurt today so we're going to have that with fresh cherries and rasperies for desert tonight :happydance:Click to expand...

I get extra lean mince & dry fry it with an onion & mushrooms, drain the juices, add a tin of chopped tomatoes and a teaspoon of mixed herbs, add a teaspoon of garlic puree and tomato puree, thats it :D 

your dessert sounds lovely! I will be having some more cherries later with a green tea x


----------



## Faythe

paula85 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> well done so far girls :) I am starting to plan my wedding for 18 months time so hopefully I will get to goal for that :happydance:
> 
> B - oats so simple, skimmed milk
> L - chicken, rocket and low fat creme freache (sp?) wholemeal sandwich
> S - handful of fresh cherries
> D - small portion spagetti bolegnaise homemade with extra lean mince and tomatos and herbs
> 
> 1400 cals.
> 
> How do you make your spag bol? I usually just get extra lean mince, fry it up and drain the fat. Then a tin of chopped tomatoes and chuck some basil in. But it tastes a bit bland. And my OH can't do the jars of sauce as they make him ill :nope:
> 
> We got some plain soya yoghurt today so we're going to have that with fresh cherries and rasperies for desert tonight :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I get extra lean mince & dry fry it with an onion & mushrooms, drain the juices, add a tin of chopped tomatoes and a teaspoon of mixed herbs, add a teaspoon of garlic puree and tomato puree, thats it :D
> 
> your dessert sounds lovely! I will be having some more cherries later with a green tea xClick to expand...

Ooo OK! I'll give that a whirl this week. Sounds scrummy :D

Is green tea good for weight loss? x


----------



## Pingu

Today I have had -

B- weetabix + semi skimmed milk
L - 1 slice toast with 1 light laughing cow cheese triangle
D - jacket potato, beans, salad, 1 light laughing cow cheese triangle

If I am hungry later I will have an apple or orange x


----------



## Dizzy321

Faythe said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> well done so far girls :) I am starting to plan my wedding for 18 months time so hopefully I will get to goal for that :happydance:
> 
> B - oats so simple, skimmed milk
> L - chicken, rocket and low fat creme freache (sp?) wholemeal sandwich
> S - handful of fresh cherries
> D - small portion spagetti bolegnaise homemade with extra lean mince and tomatos and herbs
> 
> 1400 cals.
> 
> How do you make your spag bol? I usually just get extra lean mince, fry it up and drain the fat. Then a tin of chopped tomatoes and chuck some basil in. But it tastes a bit bland. And my OH can't do the jars of sauce as they make him ill :nope:
> 
> We got some plain soya yoghurt today so we're going to have that with fresh cherries and rasperies for desert tonight :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I get extra lean mince & dry fry it with an onion & mushrooms, drain the juices, add a tin of chopped tomatoes and a teaspoon of mixed herbs, add a teaspoon of garlic puree and tomato puree, thats it :D
> 
> your dessert sounds lovely! I will be having some more cherries later with a green tea xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo OK! I'll give that a whirl this week. Sounds scrummy :D
> 
> Is green tea good for weight loss? xClick to expand...

it is scrummy :D yeah green tea has been proven to help weight loss if you have 3 or more cups I think, tastes yukky though but I am used to it now after a year of drinking it lol x


----------



## Faythe

paula85 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> well done so far girls :) I am starting to plan my wedding for 18 months time so hopefully I will get to goal for that :happydance:
> 
> B - oats so simple, skimmed milk
> L - chicken, rocket and low fat creme freache (sp?) wholemeal sandwich
> S - handful of fresh cherries
> D - small portion spagetti bolegnaise homemade with extra lean mince and tomatos and herbs
> 
> 1400 cals.
> 
> How do you make your spag bol? I usually just get extra lean mince, fry it up and drain the fat. Then a tin of chopped tomatoes and chuck some basil in. But it tastes a bit bland. And my OH can't do the jars of sauce as they make him ill :nope:
> 
> We got some plain soya yoghurt today so we're going to have that with fresh cherries and rasperies for desert tonight :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I get extra lean mince & dry fry it with an onion & mushrooms, drain the juices, add a tin of chopped tomatoes and a teaspoon of mixed herbs, add a teaspoon of garlic puree and tomato puree, thats it :D
> 
> your dessert sounds lovely! I will be having some more cherries later with a green tea xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo OK! I'll give that a whirl this week. Sounds scrummy :D
> 
> Is green tea good for weight loss? xClick to expand...
> 
> it is scrummy :D yeah green tea has been proven to help weight loss if you have 3 or more cups I think, tastes yukky though but I am used to it now after a year of drinking it lol xClick to expand...

I think I have some, somewhere! I have a shelf full of herbal and fruit teas :blush:

Have you ever tried a detox blend? I'm considering flushing my system out and seeing if it helps to drop the weight xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Nope never tried anything like that x


----------



## Faythe

paula85 said:


> Nope never tried anything like that x

Read the master cleanse support thread! Hmm although I'm not sure I could do it. It's a meal replacement. I can also imagine once you've dropped the weight and start eating normal meals that the weight might creep back on :haha:


----------



## Boothh

faythe - i have some dr stuarts detox tea in the cupboard but i havnt tried any yet, i imagine it will be disgusting though, but i drink earl grey with milk and sugar and im sure some people would think thats disgusting haha, 


today iv had - 

breakfast - oatso simple, skimmed milk, tsp of golden syrup 2points
lunch - 2/3 onion roll with scrape of butter 4points (wasnt hungry at all) 
dinner - small jacket potato, light butter, grated cheese, beans, chicken dippers 11points
(wasnt gunna have the cheese but i still had lots of points left over!) 

snack - 2minature heros, 1point

4points left for if i get hungry later x


----------



## Dizzy321

I have read that thread.........lets just say its not for me :lol: nar dont really agree with it, cant beat healthy calorie controlled food & exercise, never fails :D 
plus like you said you will end up pilling the weight back on afterwards, also if I restrict myself to much I get too hungry and just eat anything insite - not good! which is why I always eat a sensible amount for me :D X


----------



## Boothh

paula - what your doing obviously works youve lost loads! dont fix it if it aint broke! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks Becki ......... its slowing down, I am slacking! need to up the game! wanna be alot lighter in July! :D xx


----------



## Faythe

paula85 said:


> I have read that thread.........lets just say its not for me :lol: nar dont really agree with it, cant beat healthy calorie controlled food & exercise, never fails :D
> plus like you said you will end up pilling the weight back on afterwards, also if I restrict myself to much I get too hungry and just eat anything insite - not good! which is why I always eat a sensible amount for me :D X

I found green tea! And white tea too :happydance:

I can't wait for my cross trainer to arrive. Mr Faythe is a donut and paid for it on a C/Card that he hasn't changed to our new address so we now have to send off his ID to confirm we are who we say we are before they'll deliver. What a donut :haha:


----------



## Dizzy321

Oooohh enjoy hun! wow a cross trainer cool :D put some tunes on and away you go :happydance: I am just about to do at least 1 hour of wii fit and half hour on just dance, I love it, cant get me off it :haha: x


----------



## Faythe

It probably won't arrive now till next week as we have to post the letter back to them. It's understandable because it's a high value order so good for them to check :thumbup:

I want to get something for the Xbox but it means having to spend silly bollox amounts on the Kinect :nope:


----------



## Dizzy321

How much is the Kinect? We have an xbox and OH said he will buy me one for my b/day in Feb :D


----------



## Faythe

paula85 said:


> How much is the Kinect? We have an xbox and OH said he will buy me one for my b/day in Feb :D

£130 :wacko:

I really want one. I'm thinking perhaps my family can all give me money towards it for my bday in May :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I dont agree with whole master cleanse.
Detox is a detox not a diet, to me certainly not a healthy way to loose weight. 
IMO its a quick fix. 


Im sure ive seen kinect on ebay for 119.99 now. Selling the wii worth was worth every penny for kinect.

My day

cereal w/semi milk
2 wholemeal buns w/butter 3/4 tin of tuna bit salad cream, lettuces.
salted peanuts
2 fish cakes 1/4 tin of tuna, mushrooms fried in cooking spray, carrots, cabbage lettuces & salad cream
few slices of cheese (30ish grams)
=1070 

Im stuffed! may have bowl cereal. 

8 glasses of water
40mins on dance central so far
cals burnt so far:307


----------



## Boothh

i might get kinect when my insurance comes through! crap having nothing to go on, im really missing wii fit at the moment, though im gunna do as much as i can without it! :( xx


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> I dont agree with whole master cleanse.
> Detox is a detox not a diet, to me certainly not a healthy way to loose weight.
> IMO its a quick fix.

Well that's why I did a bit of digging around on t'interweb. Doesn't seem healthy to me and as I said earlier, you'll probably put the weight back on when you start eating normally. I'm going to stick to eating healthy, good supplements and exercise :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ner, same as i dont fully agree with cambridge, ive seen plently get stones off sooo quick, as soon theyve ate gone back on plus more. 
No learning of new eating habits

Becki id get kinect if you can, dont need fitness games for it too be a workout.


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ner, same as i dont fully agree with cambridge, ive seen plently get stones off sooo quick, as soon theyve ate gone back on plus more.
> No learning of new eating habits
> 
> Becki id get kinect if you can, dont need fitness games for it too be a workout.

What is the cambridge diet?


----------



## Dizzy321

WOOHOO just done 1 hour 3 mins on wii fit and burnt more than my daily calorie target of 445 - I burnt 481 :happydance: gonna do that every single day as well as swimming lenghts twice per week :D looking forward to it! neeeeeed this weight OFF me!! hate being fat! x


----------



## Boothh

well done paula! 

i just had 2 more heroes so 1point, got 3 left now prob have a hot choc later x


----------



## Faythe

paula85 said:


> WOOHOO just done 1 hour 3 mins on wii fit and burnt more than my daily calorie target of 445 - I burnt 481 :happydance: gonna do that every single day as well as swimming lenghts twice per week :D looking forward to it! neeeeeed this weight OFF me!! hate being fat! x

Wooo go you! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls :) everyone looks like they are doing so well! 

ive normally really cheated by day 3 LOL x


----------



## Boothh

morning, im just having a cup of tea, got no food in now cant wait to go shopping tomorrow! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

i had bran flakes again :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe starting plan usually like 800 Cals no food only replacement food, soups and [email protected] a lot of water.
Well. Done Paula!! Highly recommend hrm for Wii exercises as was always saying higher than what I had.
Good going hannah keep up good work.

I'm having those new season and shake bags for dinner.
Going be like chicken , potatoes, carrots, swede, cabbage. Got no onions left, boo.


----------



## Pingu

So it's day 2 and so far so good :thumbup:

I have done a 30 minute workout of the Davina Body Buff dvd.

What day is everyone weighing themselves? I am undecided between Friday and Monday at the moment x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im doing sunday, as thats the day my weightwatchers meeting starts :) x x


----------



## Boothh

i have been crap today, i havnt eaten anything except a lemonade pencil thing and a cream egg minature hero, oh and a piece of ravioli, i dont feel well though, 

good news is iv been paid early so i can go shopping tonight and then ill have actual food i can eat in the house, at the moment there really is nothing in! no milk, bread, eggs, potatos, anything really im starving but its either eat crisps or eat nothing and id rather not eat crisps, x


----------



## kasey c

Just popping in to say hello- won't be joining you this year as I had a BFP on Christmas Day :) hope the dieting all goes well - good luck and Happy New Year xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

ahhhhh congratulations! you make super cute babies :) x x


----------



## kasey c

aww thank you Hannah :) hope you and Ava are well, must do a southampton meet soon xx


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe starting plan usually like 800 Cals no food only replacement food, soups and [email protected] a lot of water.

Oh my! Talk about starving your body! That can't be healthy :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

I've had a really good day today and definately not going to fall off my diet wagon!

Weigh in tomorrow :happydance:

Well done so far girlies! :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

kasey c said:


> aww thank you Hannah :) hope you and Ava are well, must do a southampton meet soon xx

Defo! :) x x


----------



## Faythe

Wooo, I lost my first pound! 

Weigh 10 stone 11lbs this morning :happydance:

I was hoping for more than 1lb, but because I'm 'on' this week I have bloated and retained water, damn body :haha:


----------



## Boothh

I was crap yesterday had a cheese and ham wrap and 2 ww mini victoria sponges, and a few sweets really didn't feel well and had no food in! I went shopping last night so back to pointing today and I got bottled water so gunna try drink 2litres today! x


----------



## Boothh

Ell done on your loss faythe xx


----------



## Faythe

Boothh said:


> Ell done on your loss faythe xx

Thanks hunny!

I've also lost 1" off my chest!! :haha:

I think I've lost more than 1lb but my period bloatedness with water retention has ruined my weigh in :haha:

Next wednesday should be a good weigh in :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Well the diet officially kicked in yesterday. I had fruit for breakfast, a grilled chicken flat bread for lunch and vegetable stir fry for dinner. 

Today I've had a bagel with low fat spread and having soup for dinner. Not sure about lunch, probably carrot sticks and humous. I'm due on this week so hoping my boobs and tummy feeling bigger is a little bi of bloatedness. I'm still hovering around the 10,8 mark which I'm 'pleased' with considering it's post Christmas. 

Hope eveyone has a good day!


----------



## Pingu

Faythe said:


> Wooo, I lost my first pound!
> 
> Weigh 10 stone 11lbs this morning :happydance:
> 
> I was hoping for more than 1lb, but because I'm 'on' this week I have bloated and retained water, damn body :haha:

Well done Faythe. I am 'on' this week too so I expect to not lose as much this week but atleast it will hopefully be a bigger loss for us the next week :thumbup:


----------



## Pingu

Day 3 for me. So far so good again but I am starting to get peckish now. I had planned to have a mushroom cup a soup for lunch but don't really fancy it, cheese on toast is much more appealing but I *won't* cave into temptation!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done for the loss faythe :happydance:

Today ive had a packet of crisps 1 point, a yogurt 1 point, and some noodles 3 points, i missed breakfast as i woke up at 9.40 and has a doctors app at 10.10 :dohh:

21 points left :lol: im having pasta bake for dinner so now i can have a biggish portion :happydance: 

My doctor said i needed to lose weight today! i was like :shock: thanks :haha:


----------



## Faythe

Pingu said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Wooo, I lost my first pound!
> 
> Weigh 10 stone 11lbs this morning :happydance:
> 
> I was hoping for more than 1lb, but because I'm 'on' this week I have bloated and retained water, damn body :haha:
> 
> Well done Faythe. I am 'on' this week too so I expect to not lose as much this week but atleast it will hopefully be a bigger loss for us the next week :thumbup:Click to expand...

We will totally rock the scales next week hunny :happydance:

Just got back from a ride on my MTB. God I am knackered, think I might have a power nap 'cos I've got a really bad tension headache :wacko:


----------



## MrsVenn

HannahGraceee said:


> Well done for the loss faythe :happydance:
> 
> Today ive had a packet of crisps 1 point, a yogurt 1 point, and some noodles 3 points, i missed breakfast as i woke up at 9.40 and has a doctors app at 10.10 :dohh:
> 
> 21 points left :lol: im having pasta bake for dinner so now i can have a biggish portion :happydance:
> 
> My doctor said i needed to lose weight today! i was like :shock: thanks :haha:

That's nice of them, I'd slap my GP if he said that to me! 

Make sure it's a good portion with 21 points!!


----------



## bluebell

Well done Faythe :happydance:

I did my weigh in earlier (first 'official' one since before Christmas) and I've lost 1.5lbs. I'm really chuffed as I wanted to stay the same over Xmas but to have lost has cheered me right up :happydance: So now weighing in at 10lb12 and total loss of 8.5 lbs Yay!!

Good luck everyone, keep up the good work :D

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: well done bluebell! :happydance:

typical ive been itching and coming up in hives and when my doctor says to take a picture of them they dont come up :dohh:


----------



## Pingu

Well done Bluebell :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Well done bluebell!:thumbup:

Mr Faythe is still tackling my cross trainer :haha:

It was supposed to come partially assembled, but there's loads to do. I'm itching to get on it :haha:


----------



## Boothh

HannahGraceee said:


> :happydance: well done bluebell! :happydance:
> 
> typical ive been itching and coming up in hives and when my doctor says to take a picture of them they dont come up :dohh:

they come up when we on phone im ringin you when iv ate dinner xx


----------



## Lollip0p

well done bluebell. x


----------



## Boothh

well iv been busy today lots of walking, 

breakfast - not really proper breakfast but a WW yoghurt .5 point
lunch - WW bagel with WWcheese, salad and abit of mayo 5.5points
snack - WW jaffa cake bar 2points

making dinner now - WW pepperoni pizza with tbsp of mayo 10points

so will be 18points, i may have WW rice pudding afterwards only 1.5 x


----------



## danniemum2be

can i join! i wanna lose 5.5 stone this year FX x x


----------



## danniemum2be

HannahGraceee said:


> Well done for the loss faythe :happydance:
> 
> Today ive had a packet of crisps 1 point, a yogurt 1 point, and some noodles 3 points, i missed breakfast as i woke up at 9.40 and has a doctors app at 10.10 :dohh:
> 
> 21 points left :lol: im having pasta bake for dinner so now i can have a biggish portion :happydance:
> 
> My doctor said i needed to lose weight today! i was like :shock: thanks :haha:

my doctor said this to me too! went to get my next lot of the pill and she weighed me then said ' my you have put on alot of weight' (theyve never even weighed me before btw) i could have died there and then on the spot haha x


----------



## Pingu

danniemum2be said:


> can i join! i wanna lose 5.5 stone this year FX x x

Welcome and Good Luck, you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

Welcome! :)

I forgot to say my new weightwatchers book came toda, I'm starting pro points tomorrow cus I'm doing my weigh in Friday mornings, not had quite a full week yet so not expecting a loss really, this week was just a practice week to get back in the game not done too bad so far :) xx


----------



## Boothh

Pro points Friday *


----------



## HannahGraceee

this morning i had a scrammbled eggs, and toast and a cup of tea no sugar :)

and becki i didnt see your call till midnight! i left my phone in my coat pocket and didnt go out for a fag since, cos i have none left :cry:


----------



## Boothh

have you got any now? ring me! i had to stand on my own it was awful haha i dint enjoy it! xx

well ive decided to do old points today but im going to write down the pro points value too just to see how it tallies up :) 

breakfast - 1weetabix w skimmed milk = 1.5points (3pro points!)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Will go through & update later on tonight.

Well done on the recent losses! Great start to the new year!

Ive been busy clearing out the house over last few days. 

Ive decided to order some Whey protein Powder when i get bit of extra cash (Hope its soon though i need my protein! lol)


----------



## Boothh

breakfast - weetabix skimmed milk = 1.5 (3pp)
lunch - 2pieces WW bread toasted with tuna mayo = 5 (7pp)
dinner - pasta with tomatoes, peppers, garlic and onion sauce and a sprinkle of cheese = 8 (11pp)
snacks 
2minature heroes = 1 (2pp)
ww jaffa cake bar = 2 (2pp)
ww chocolate mini roll = 2 (2pp)

= 19.5 points and 27 pro points :) really not bad at all! i will probably have another snack later too x


----------



## Dizzy321

Hi girls, sounds like your all doing well. Im struggling :cry: TOTM and I have been having chocs here and there :growlmad: finding it difficult ATM :(


----------



## Boothh

paula dont worry, i bet you still lose! and its that time of year, you have done so well you will get back on track soon, youve done amazing you of all people deserve abit of chocolate here and there xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

same paula!

am due tomorrow however i dont think it will show, this will be first month in years going back to having periods, boy oh boy have i got some cravings!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i lost 3lbs! X X X


----------



## Pingu

HannahGraceee said:


> i lost 3lbs! X X X

:thumbup: Well done Hannah x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks :kiss:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

fab loss!


----------



## jennifer89

No change in weight for me :\

Edit: to add, think i must have lost 0.5lbs, as my BMI has changed from 34.6 - 34.5


----------



## Pingu

I have lost 3lbs :happydance:

Starting weight 10stone 8lbs
Current weight 10stone 5lbs
Goal weight 9stone 7lbs


----------



## Boothh

i lost 1lb gutted! only been 5days though so hopefully next friday will have a better loss! x

breakfast - my friend came around, brought me a cheese and bacon turn over, i ate 3 bites and it was just too salty and greasy so i felt guilty, i didnt eat anymore and had a fruit salad instead so 3pp for that x


----------



## Pingu

Well done Booth. 1lb is still a loss so going the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

thanks! 

and welldone everybody on your losses! :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done on the losses.
Iv had shake, 2 turkey rasher, tuna, broccoli, cauloflower quiche. Extra tuna, smaller tin so less pastry so hoping was less. Cals. Made apple pie out ww book plus custard.
Tea will be shake.


----------



## bluebell

HannahGraceee said:


> i lost 3lbs! X X X

Well done :happydance:

xx


----------



## bluebell

Pingu said:


> I have lost 3lbs :happydance:
> 
> Starting weight 10stone 8lbs
> Current weight 10stone 5lbs
> Goal weight 9stone 7lbs

Well done Pingu :happydance:

xx


----------



## bluebell

Boothh said:


> i lost 1lb gutted! only been 5days though so hopefully next friday will have a better loss! x
> 
> breakfast - my friend came around, brought me a cheese and bacon turn over, i ate 3 bites and it was just too salty and greasy so i felt guilty, i didnt eat anymore and had a fruit salad instead so 3pp for that x

Well done Boothh :happydance: I know a pound doesn't seem a lot but recently I was talking to a woman who runs a weight matters class and she showed me a model of what a pound of fat looks like and it was surprisingly big, like a can of beans. Ever since I'm always chuffed with a loss even if it's only half lb.

Just found this image, it's Gross!! - https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_jVOXQUjP9Yg/S-QXuQPp5qI/AAAAAAAAAFs/GKluPShTHnE/s1600/1pound.jpg&imgrefurl=https://cookingcleancuisine.blogspot.com/2010_05_01_archive.html&usg=__YHlPmjkr2OkWJp-Io5YuvCHHlko=&h=312&w=500&sz=27&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=PW32B_qLXuZuBM:&tbnh=152&tbnw=227&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhalf%2Bpound%2Bfat%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1362%26bih%3D616%26tbs%3Disch:1%26prmd%3Divns&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=1037&vpy=95&dur=5662&hovh=177&hovw=284&tx=131&ty=103&ei=Ox8nTdiTG9GahQeBnd2nDA&oei=Ox8nTdiTG9GahQeBnd2nDA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0

xx


----------



## carolyn_s

Hi can i join?
My weigh in day is going to be a saturday, im not following a specific diet as such just trying to be sensible and exercise more.

Starting weight: 12st 7lbs
Goal weight....long term i want to get back down to about 10st but for now im aiming for 11st:D


----------



## Pingu

Welcome Carolyn, good luck


----------



## Dizzy321

Well done on the losses girls! :D I WI tomorrow, not expecting much TBH been struggling with TOTM want CHOCOLATE :growlmad: :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Change of plan here im having veg curry outta ww book.
100g carrots
50g onion, green beans, mushroom.
2 garlic cloves
Chopped tomato & veg stock.
Going to add couple turkey rasher.
Looks a lot so may half it. Meant be 125 Cals per serving but iv do less g to try ge5 a single serving.


----------



## Boothh

i had a bbq chicken wrap for lunch and a ww mini roll, 10points so 13points so far, having late dinner, so gunna have a snack now x


----------



## Boothh

today 

breakfast - 3 bites of cheese and bacon turn over, fruit salad 3pp
lunch - bbq chicken and salad wrap, WW mini roll 10pp
dinner - 2 tuna and cheese melts, 4small slices WWbread, small can of tuna mixed with tbsp mayo, and WW cheese slices, and a WW peach yoghurt 15pp
snacks - WWmini roll 2pp & WWrice pudding 3pp 

total 29pp daily allowance plus 4pp out of 49weekly pro points

i decided cus i weigh in on fridays and my pps start over at total of 49 on fridays over the weekend i can have whatever treats i want, then whatever pp i have left will be split for extras through the week :) x


----------



## carolyn_s

Ive lost 5lbs :happydance:

Was going to allow myself a treat tonight but i think i should be careful as ive got 2 friends coming to stay with me this week and going by the online asda shop i just did i think there may be a couple of 'treats' this week....:dohh:

hows everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## Boothh

well done on loss x

i got up quite late so missed breakfast, just had low fat cottage cheese and pineapple on WW toast 6pp and gunna have a grapefruit now and maybe a yoghurt x 

weekends were always my downfall last year so this year im determined to stay on diet even at weekend! x


----------



## Boothh

right iv struggled today :dohh: had my cottage cheese on toast 6pp yoghurt 1pp, mini roll 2pp jaffa bar 2pp mini vic sponge 2pp ive only got 16pp left now for the rest of the day, need to stop picking at things! x


----------



## Dizzy321

I STS this week, TOTM and picking at things grrrr lol but this means war I WILL lose 2lbs a week from now on! :happydance: really going for it now, got my PMA back! still at the lightest I have been for years so its all good :winkwink: I NEED to be 4stones lighter for July eek so exciting xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

*Updated all losses up to here - well done!!!
All new members added to here - welcome!!!

*


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I lost 2lb, now 12st 1lb
Need get back too 11st 13lb next week so can start updating my new ticker week after.
My cheat day.
2 slices ww bread 2 turkey rasher ww cheese
mini cadbury fudge bar, custard cream
beef, swede, carrots, cabbge, mash, yorkshire x 4 ( lol yummy ) gravy apple pie & custard
beef sandwich 3 slices of bread, bit of cheese.


----------



## Pingu

carolyn_s said:


> Ive lost 5lbs :happydance:
> 
> Was going to allow myself a treat tonight but i think i should be careful as ive got 2 friends coming to stay with me this week and going by the online asda shop i just did i think there may be a couple of 'treats' this week....:dohh:
> 
> hows everyone else doing? xxx

Well done :happydance:


----------



## Pingu

MummyToAmberx said:


> I lost 2lb, now 12st 1lb

Well done :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: well done on everyones weightloss's


----------



## HannahGraceee

I start weight watchers meetings this morning! :happydance:

i had a cheats day yesterday and still didnt go over :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thats good Hannah. 

Today, shake then shake then food.


----------



## Pingu

So far so good here this morning, did a 30min workout (Davina bodybuff) and am now having brekkie and a cuppa. Food shopping this afternoon, have a list so determined to stick to it and won't be putting any treats in the trolly!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i went to weighwatchers this morning! 

lost another 2.5lbs!

i now weigh 16stone 3.5lbs, 5.5lbs this week :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done on workout pinqu.

well done hannah, so you weighing in on sunday now?


----------



## HannahGraceee

yes :) x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

If anyone wants a nose at my photos, can add me FB. Just PM me :)


----------



## Pingu

Fab loss, well done Hannah x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hunny! :)


----------



## Dizzy321

wow well done hannah :happydance: how much are u wanting to lose??
I have been well on track last few days whoop :D


----------



## Faythe

Well done Hannah!

How're we all doing so far?

I've just put 2 pictures up of my horrid tummy in my weight loss journal so that as I lose the weight I can add new pictures and see the difference :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wanna lose another 6 stone :) haha ive had a poo day today! but will start a fresh tomo :) x


----------



## carolyn_s

Faythe said:


> Well done Hannah!
> 
> How're we all doing so far?
> 
> I've just put 2 pictures up of my horrid tummy in my weight loss journal so that as I lose the weight I can add new pictures and see the difference :thumbup:

*runs off to stalk journal*



HannahGraceee said:


> I wanna lose another 6 stone :) haha ive had a poo day today! but will start a fresh tomo :) x

I read that as "I had a poo today" :haha:

Ive had galaxy counters, waffles, latte with 2 sugars, chilli bowl and rice with a side of tortilla chips with sour cream :blush: OOPS...
start again 2moro...i dont think ile allow myself naughty days....they turn into binge eating weekends :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i had a poo today :rofl: 

I feel horrible, bloated, sicky, ive had no veg or fruit and its just a real change how much a healthy balanced diet can make you feel!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

carolyn_s said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Well done Hannah!
> 
> How're we all doing so far?
> 
> I've just put 2 pictures up of my horrid tummy in my weight loss journal so that as I lose the weight I can add new pictures and see the difference :thumbup:
> 
> *runs off to stalk journal*
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I wanna lose another 6 stone :) haha ive had a poo day today! but will start a fresh tomo :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I read that as "I had a poo today" :haha:
> 
> Ive had galaxy counters, waffles, latte with 2 sugars, chilli bowl and rice with a side of tortilla chips with sour cream :blush: OOPS...
> start again 2moro...i dont think ile allow myself naughty days....they turn into binge eating weekends :dohh:Click to expand...

You just need learn how to still restrict yourself on cheat days, this took me a few months to workout.
Cheat days have paid off very well for me all last year.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

If anyone wants a spot of late night reading ive put some handy info on 1st post on my journal..enjoy x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Can you recommend any home workouts i can do? x


----------



## carolyn_s

if your looking for workout dvd's i like the biggest loser one (man does that hurt the next day) and davinas :D
Im trying to do half an hours exercise ever evening consisting of sit ups, leg raises, star jumps and running up and down the stairs hahaha, that way anything i do through the day, walking etc, is a bonus xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hun! :) im starting wearing my stepometor tomo. Gonna do 10,000 min :) x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hannah 30 day shred by jillian.

If you own a wii biggest loser game, circuit training works the whole body + strength training does you wonders.


----------



## Faythe

carolyn_s said:


> *runs off to stalk journal*
> 
> 
> Ive had galaxy counters, waffles, latte with 2 sugars, chilli bowl and rice with a side of tortilla chips with sour cream :blush: OOPS...
> start again 2moro...i dont think ile allow myself naughty days....they turn into binge eating weekends :dohh:


Mmmmmm *drools* :haha:

Just allow yourself one treat a week :thumbup:

Good luck starting from tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## Faythe

carolyn_s said:


> if your looking for workout dvd's i like the biggest loser one (man does that hurt the next day) and davinas :D
> Im trying to do half an hours exercise ever evening consisting of sit ups, leg raises, star jumps and running up and down the stairs hahaha, that way anything i do through the day, walking etc, is a bonus xx

Which one is the biggest loser?

I was thinking of perhaps setting up a fitness DVD swap where by we all share our fitness DVD's once we've used them and try someone elses :blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> carolyn_s said:
> 
> 
> if your looking for workout dvd's i like the biggest loser one (man does that hurt the next day) and davinas :D
> Im trying to do half an hours exercise ever evening consisting of sit ups, leg raises, star jumps and running up and down the stairs hahaha, that way anything i do through the day, walking etc, is a bonus xx
> 
> Which one is the biggest loser?
> 
> I was thinking of perhaps setting up a fitness DVD swap where by we all share our fitness DVD's once we've used them and try someone elses :blush:Click to expand...

i want that but for kinect games! lol


theres place on facebook called ' DVD Central ' do RIP dvds for very cheap :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

Well I was thinking it'd save us all buying new DVD's if we shared them :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah i got 0 lol. I want ministry of sound pump it up one... just cuz i like the music thought.


----------



## carolyn_s

MummyToAmberx said:


> Yeah i got 0 lol. I want ministry of sound pump it up one... just cuz i like the music thought.

oooh yea me 2 x


----------



## Faythe

I was thinking of buying that one! xx


----------



## Pingu

I have the Davina Body Buff DVD and really enjoy it. I do have a ministry of sound dvd which I plan to do when I am fitter. I am going to buy the biggest loser wii game soon too :thumbup:

How is everyone doing today? Who will be watching the Biggest Loser on TV tonight?

I am still doing good although a little disheartened to find the scales still read 10stone 5lbs, hoping I still get a loss on Friday as I have been working hard at this! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im feeling the affects of even losing 5lbs! me and marc never have sex, cos i think its cos im so fat, but we had sex this morning! so i reckon its cos im getting a skinny minnie :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im allowed 37 pro points,

Today i had 2 peices of medium white toast, 2 propoints each = 4 propoints
and 2 level tsp of low fat spread 1 propoint 

im doing the foodshopping today, and basically just getting fruit veg and nappies :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pingu don't look, honestly it'll start causing. Problems. What happened to me, why i only look once aweek.

Deffo get biggest loser game.

Go you Hannah :)
My oh back work after being off since 13th dec, now I can focus, without him around.

My day
Shake, boiled egg slice ww bread, shake, dunno for afternoon snack, ww quiche, lettuces, tuna.
Am. On 5 glasses of water, get my proper exercise done later, got my yoga ball out.


----------



## carolyn_s

HannahGraceee said:


> Im feeling the affects of even losing 5lbs! me and marc never have sex, cos i think its cos im so fat, but we had sex this morning! so i reckon its cos im getting a skinny minnie :) x

:happydance: go you!! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just had a small jacket potato - 4 propoints, 5 slices of waffer thing ham, 1 pro point - 1 slice of WW cheese 1 propoint, 2 level tsp of butter, 1 propoint and a tiny little bit of mayo 1 propoint

lots of water! and one of avas tiny small jellies :haha: 0 propoints :)


----------



## Lollip0p

i have the wii biggest loser game, me and oh did a challenge event last night on it, and i nearly died, I am so unfit! 

Im starting properly today, as the weekend was mine and oh anniversary so we went out for a meal and we ha family around yesterday so we ate rubbish. 

Hows everyone doing? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have 16 Propoints left :rofl:


----------



## buttons1

Right most of our bad food from Christmas has gone I have been a poor with will power so far while rubbish but wry yummy food was in the house so I am Starting from today and kick starting with special k 2 week thing and starting doing more exercise again. So still 10st 7 :( but hopefully Itl soon start coming off quickly


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Buttons make sure your still getting balanced diet. I've done spec k before it worked fine :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I still have a full unopened tin of roses :rofl:


----------



## carolyn_s

HannahGraceee said:


> I still have a full unopened tin of roses :rofl:

:wacko: I have a box of roses in wrapped upstairs i just havent seen the guy that they are for yet...im so tempted to go and munch them :nope:


----------



## Pingu

We still have lots of goodies too. I am saving my lindt reindeer for a treat when I reach my first target x


----------



## HannahGraceee

carolyn don't do it! Your doing so well :) :kiss:

thats a good idea pingu :) x x


----------



## carolyn_s

HannahGraceee said:


> carolyn don't do it! Your doing so well :) :kiss:
> 
> thats a good idea pingu :) x x

:muaha:
I had a handful of sensations sweet chilli crisps... I havent opened the choccies. Better do some exercise but i soooo cant be arsed!! I went swimming this morning and im going again 2moro :smug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: well done! x


----------



## carolyn_s

Thanks hun, ive got a gym membership - i just need to find time (without the LO's) to go!! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I was addicted to the gym, then i couldn't be bothered to go!


----------



## carolyn_s

HannahGraceee said:


> I was addicted to the gym, then i couldn't be bothered to go!

I was the same and i really want to get back into it but ive got nobody to watch Ailah :dohh:


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls,

How're we all doing today?

I'm off to do my workout now. 2 days left till weigh in :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i would if i lived closer :) 

im having a chocolate orange 10 propoints but its worth it :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cupboards full of choco for my girls, i aint that much of a choco fan so am fine. 

I want start a gym but too skint atm. 

Today 
Shake
Hard boiled egg slice ww bread no butter
Shake plus fine green beans steamed 15, bit of salad cream.
ww quiche, lettuces, tuna about 60g mushroom, fine green beans, carrots & cabbage some salad cream
2 thin slices of carrot cake making up about 160cals.
= 1260 cals today

(Carrot cake made out of my ww book, i made it in larger tin so much thinner about couple cm thick, only meant be cut into 8 pieces i got 12. Going off 7" tin & 8 slices was 190 cals. Think my tin was 8" and 12 slices.

10 glasses of water
10min hard on BL
General whipping around after kids on my own.


----------



## aliss

Do you guys have gyms with daycare? Mine is $4/hour (and $5 for 2 hours) so I can workout without worrying about LO


----------



## HannahGraceee

mine is £2 per hour! x


----------



## aliss

I do some of these if I'm stuck at home and can't get into the daycare

https://cfmoncton.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/comprehensive-bodyweight-workout-list-v15.pdf
https://board.crossfit.com/showthread.php?t=38312


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Never heard of creche at gyms.


----------



## aliss

creche? Haha had to google that, a word not used over here. Here, all gyms have daycare. They make huge money off of stay at home moms for the 8-11am rush .


----------



## HannahGraceee

when i was at home and i was alone most of the time, sometimes ava was making me pull my hair out, i would put her in the crèche for 1 hour and get some lunch in the cafe :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

That a great idea though aliss, wish i could find something like this. 

Maybe once get house deposit down & we move in start then, might have some extra cash.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

biggest loser uk itv 1 :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im watching it now! I Would love to go on biggest loser!


----------



## Faythe

I'm watching it too :thumbup:


----------



## Pingu

Morning All, how is everyone doing today? 

I am aching all over from my workout yesterday, I can't walk properly :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

My back is killling, but i don't know why! im hope its just "I didn't know i was pregnant labour, and im not really fat :haha:"

Im doing good thanks hun :) you? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning. 

Im fine apart from bad cramps, not use too it lol.

Haha hannah! Dunno how go that far & dont know. I had go to docs after stomach cramps i was having they were murder thats how found out were 19wks lol. 

Having sausages for tea, may have limit it too 1, see how day goes.


----------



## bluebell

I've just done my weekly weigh in (a day earlier than usual) and I've lost another 2lbs :happydance: I'm so chuffed!! So I'm now weighing in at 10lb10lbs.

How's everyone else getting on??

xx


----------



## carolyn_s

bluebell said:


> I've just done my weekly weigh in (a day earlier than usual) and I've lost another 2lbs :happydance: I'm so chuffed!! So I'm now weighing in at 10lb10lbs.
> 
> How's everyone else getting on??
> 
> xx

:happydance: well done xx


----------



## Pingu

Well done Bluebell


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: my midweek weigh in at home is tomo! so nervous!


----------



## bluebell

Good luck HannahGraceee :D

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

And well done to you! :) your doing so well! :kiss:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

HannahGraceee said:


> :happydance: my midweek weigh in at home is tomo! so nervous!

How come your doing two? Really only need 1, mid week could be totally different from once a week.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

bluebell said:


> I've just done my weekly weigh in (a day earlier than usual) and I've lost another 2lbs :happydance: I'm so chuffed!! So I'm now weighing in at 10lb10lbs.
> 
> How's everyone else getting on??
> 
> xx

well done!!:happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Energy levels 0 tonight just can not be bothered. 

Hurry up & go period! Grrr!
(Im starting now to ache from last night hard 10min session lol)


----------



## aliss

I`m down to 133, not bad!


----------



## Faythe

weigh in tomorrow, eeeek!


----------



## Pingu

Good luck Hannah and Faythe for your weigh ins this morning.

How is everyone today? I am not aching so much today so back to the exercise, so far today I have done the buff arms routine using weights and I plan on going on the wii fit this evening.

I had oatibix for brekkie, will have soup for lunch and jacket potato, beans and salad for dinner tonight :thumbup:

Have a good day all x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I miss breakfast! i was to busy on mamas and papas haha

i had a salad and ham wrap for 5pp and a pack of monster munch for 3pp x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I weighed myself at my mums and im 6s6lbs, but it was after lunch does that change anything? x


----------



## carolyn_s

I was at the Drs today and I have Gall stones...He has advised that i should cut out all fatty foods haha...that should help the diet  xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

today

shake
2 small hard boiled eggs, slice of ww bread no butter
shake
1 slice ww bread, bit of butter 2 slices turkey bacon & bit of cheese
wild salmon, 3 small baked potatos, carrots, swede, salad cream brocclio, cauliflower & ww cheese
couple of ww biscuits with a cuppa
=1300

8 glasses of water
no exercise as of yet.


----------



## 4magpies

Starting weight: 16st 10lb
Current weight: 14st 11lb
Goal weight: 13st 0lb

My interim target is 13st 7lb to get my BMI under 30 incase I need IVF.

Hope you don't mind me joining in.

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

4magpies said:


> Starting weight: 16st 10lb
> Current weight: 14st 11lb
> Goal weight: 13st 0lb
> 
> My interim target is 13st 7lb to get my BMI under 30 incase I need IVF.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in.
> 
> xxx

No not at all, welcome aboard! 

I started at 17st 2lb, you can do it! :hugs: xx


----------



## 4magpies

In an ideal world I would love to weigh 12st but in all honesty I don't think I will get there was before I met my OH I was 12st 7 and looking rather skinny, just think I am naturally heavy. Just want to get rid of this flabby belly, fat ass, love handles and thunder thighs!! Haha.

Thanks Lei. 

xxx


----------



## Pingu

welcome 4magpies


----------



## Lollip0p

so know where you are coming from magpies.

Whats everyone have for dinner tonight? think i might have a jacket potato with some salad x


----------



## 4magpies

Lollip0p said:


> so know where you are coming from magpies.
> 
> Whats everyone have for dinner tonight? think i might have a jacket potato with some salad x

I'm now quite sure yet.

I might make some vege sausage and mash.

Or some meat free chilli con carne.

Depends what I feel like when I get home.

I'm starving, just about to tuck into a banana!!

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had a jacket potato low fat spead, 3 lean bacon and salad :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

i weighed myself today and im 16stone on the button, but wont take it for defo till sunday morning :D


----------



## 4magpies

Had meat free chilli and one tortilla.

And a muller light yoghurt.

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

well done hannah!

Xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks :) if i have lost 3 and a half pounds on sunday morning i will be so please! that means ive lost 9lbs in two week! :)


----------



## 4magpies

That's fab. I'm praying for 4lbs this week so I just need to do 1st for ivf, if i need it!

Xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good Luck! and i hope you get pregnant veery soon! 

i would love a 4 pound lose this week! will bring me down to 15stone 13.5! :happydance:


----------



## Glitterfairy

I had shepherds pie tonight.


----------



## Pingu

Good luck with your goals this week ladies. It is my weigh in tomorrow, I am really hoping for a 2lb loss but I think it will just be 1lb loss xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tea: turkey mince, mushroom, onions, peppers, green beans, chopped tomatos in garlic & pasta sauce. 

:)


----------



## Pingu

MummyToAmberx said:


> Tea: turkey mince, mushroom, onions, peppers, green beans, chopped tomatos in garlic & pasta sauce.
> 
> :)

That sounds yummy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pingu said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Tea: turkey mince, mushroom, onions, peppers, green beans, chopped tomatos in garlic & pasta sauce.
> 
> :)
> 
> That sounds yummy!Click to expand...

I'll add a photo :haha:

it was!

fingers crossed for 2lb loss for you


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My tea
 



Attached Files:







spag bol.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pingu

That looks yummy... I am hungry now but must resist eating at this time especially with weigh in tomorrow.

Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## Pingu

Good Morning

I lost 1lb this week. A little disappointed as I have stuck to my calorie allowance and exercised 3-4 times but hey it's still a loss and a total of 4lb loss in 12 days isn't bad

Have a good day all xx


----------



## 4magpies

That looks lush lei!!

Pingu, a loss is a loss!! So well done. Some weeks I lose alot less and have been really good and some weeks I lose more and have been bad.

I find it depends where I am in my cycle!!

I just having porridge for my breakfast. Mmmmm! Will keep me going to lunch.

xxx


----------



## Pingu

Thanks 4magpies, it is so frustrating when it doesn't come off quick enough but then it is healthier to lose it slower I suppose. Bring on the loss next week :thumbup:

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Pingu said:


> Thanks 4magpies, it is so frustrating when it doesn't come off quick enough but then it is healthier to lose it slower I suppose. Bring on the loss next week :thumbup:
> 
> xx

Definatly and it can get you down, you just have to pick yourself up and use to to motivate.

And slower losses = keep it off better.

And like you say 4lbs in 12 days is amazing! So your doing brilliantly!

xxx


----------



## jennifer89

5lb Loss for me this week leanne! :D Another lb must have dropped of yesterday from all the water! definatly going to be drinking 3 litres of water a day now.


----------



## 4magpies

jennifer89 said:


> 5lb Loss for me this week leanne! :D Another lb must have dropped of yesterday from all the water! definatly going to be drinking 3 litres of water a day now.

Well done thats awesome!!

*goes and drinks loads of water*

xxx


----------



## Pingu

Well done, fab loss. I need to drink more water to, maybe that's where I am going wrong!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Water really is the main key in weightloss as we are 70% water.
Great work Jennifer.. do you feel the drive keep going as youve achieve the min 5lb?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pingu well done! 
Your losses will add up, trust me :)


----------



## bluebell

Well done on your losses everyone :happydance:

I think I need to up my water intake too. I always forget to drink enough and didn't realise how important it is for losing weight!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

jennifer89 said:


> 5lb Loss for me this week leanne! :D Another lb must have dropped of yesterday from all the water! definatly going to be drinking 3 litres of water a day now.

Thats amazing! :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

If i drank liquids all day tomo? would it help my weightloss on sunday? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

HannahGraceee said:


> If i drank liquids all day tomo? would it help my weightloss on sunday? x

If you normally dont drink 2L a day could take a week too see the positive side but before that you may you go to the loo alot more, but this does wear off!
Your body has to see your going to give it what it needs everyday, if it sees that it will then let go of all the water its been hanging on to for how many ever months. 
Keep giving it water it needs daily, your body wont hold on too it = positive weigh in :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My tea was yummy, hot pepper smoked salmon, veg & mash.

Ive been a drinking machine today, must be cuz its end of my period haha.

Am on my 12 glass, or 14 if you include the shakes.


----------



## jennifer89

MummyToAmberx said:


> Water really is the main key in weightloss as we are 70% water.
> Great work Jennifer.. do you feel the drive keep going as youve achieve the min 5lb?

Yes!! Very Much so! :thumbup:

Would Like to loose 2lbs next week, then i will have met my Jan target and anything in last week of Jan will be a bonus! 

really did not expect that extra lb to drop off in a day!


----------



## carolyn_s

I lost 2lbs this week :flower:

Added to my amazing week last week meeeeeeeans....half a stone gone...never to be seen again :happydance:


----------



## Pingu

welldone carolyn :happydance:


----------



## MrsVenn

Evening all,

Well after a slow start, I've finally lost a 1lb! Not much but it's a start :) Hoping to lose another this week.


----------



## Pingu

Well Done Mrs Venn :happydance:


----------



## carolyn_s

well done MrsV :) xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done honey.

My WI is is tomorrow hoping for a good loss of 3 or 4lbs!!

xxx


----------



## bluebell

Well done on your losses Carolyn_s and MrsVenn :happydance:

and good luck for your WI 4magpies :D Is that your staffy in your avatar? She/he's well cute!! We've just got a gorgeous red staffy pup, she's only 10 weeks old :D

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey, hes a boxer. Just a white one.

People can never work out what he is. 

Someone once asked me if he was a dalmation when I was walking him.

Here are some pics of him as a pup!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







bronny (Large).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 0









bronny2 (Large).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HannahGraceee

i put on a 1lb this week :( x


----------



## bluebell

Oh, what a cutie, he's got a lovely face!! :D You can definitely see he's a boxer in those pics :D

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks hes gorgeous aint he. My little man!!

Oh and I forgot. He's called Bronson. And is an absolute handful but I love him to bits! 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

HannahGraceee said:


> i put on a 1lb this week :( x

Ahh hanny. 

:hugs:

You will get that off again easy.

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I came on my period today so im guessing its that! x x thanks hun! x


----------



## 4magpies

Ohh yeah deffo!! That wont help at all!!

I put on 5lbs once with AF (and maybe too much cake! hahaha!)

You will be in for a good loss next week then hopefully!

xxx


----------



## Pingu

4magpies said:


> Hey, hes a boxer. Just a white one.
> 
> People can never work out what he is.
> 
> Someone once asked me if he was a dalmation when I was walking him.
> 
> Here are some pics of him as a pup!!
> 
> xx

Awww your dog is soooo cute!


----------



## Pingu

So today is my new weigh in day (changed from Fridays) and another 1lb bites the dust :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Pingu said:


> So today is my new weigh in day (changed from Fridays) and another 1lb bites the dust :thumbup::happydance:

Well done that is awesome. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ohhh and girls with smartphones.

I have just downloaded and ap that helps you keep track of how many cups of water you have drink and reminds you to drink more.

Would highly recommend it!!

xxx


----------



## Pingu

4magpies said:


> Ohhh and girls with smartphones.
> 
> I have just downloaded and ap that helps you keep track of how many cups of water you have drink and reminds you to drink more.
> 
> Would highly recommend it!!
> 
> xxx

That sounds good, what is the app called? I will try find it x


----------



## 4magpies

Drink Water Beta, you can add it to your home page.

I am on HTC android.

Hope that helps.

xx


----------



## Pingu

Thanks, I will have a look for it. Did you have to pay for it?


----------



## 4magpies

Nope was free!

xxx


----------



## Pingu

Ok I can't find it by searching apps, I have a blackberry so maybe I haven't got it. A few water apps came up but you have to pay for them. I will have a proper look later x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

could you please just check 1st page that its correct, thank you!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

can get myfitnesspal app on android :)


----------



## Pingu

MummyToAmberx said:


> could you please just check 1st page that its correct, thank you!!

Just checked mine and all correct. I got a little excited seeing it down that I have actually lost 5lb :haha:


----------



## carolyn_s

I use the fitnesspal app :D xx


----------



## Dizzy321

lost 3lbs this week :D aiming for the same again this week :happydance:
well done ladies, all doing great :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Faythe

Wooo I don't care if I haven't lost anything come weigh in on Wednesday 'cos I feel fab!

2nd day of my 30 day shred dvd, plus kettlebell workout. God I ache but I feel good. I can feel muscles I didn't even know I had :haha:


----------



## MrsVenn

Well done everyone so far!!!


----------



## carolyn_s

Wholemeal toast with barely any butter on it (low fat) yum yum tastes like cardboard :D hehe xx


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh no way I love wholemeal toast.

Well its my weigh in tonight girls.

FX'd I done good!!


xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

all the best 4magpies :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Today ive had...

1 piece of medium toast - 2 PP
2 level tsp of Low fat spread - 1PP 
1 WW Pinapple yogurt - 1PP 

:kiss:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im craving a big hot mince pie with mushy peas.. random lol!

No idea what have for lunch, till have frozen veg though.

Ive had 2 slice ww bread, toasted. cottage cheese in middle 3 oranges, cup of green tea.


----------



## 4magpies

Mmmm you could just have mince in gravy and peas with potatos. Thats one of my faves.

I've had 2 slices of roast beef and a mullerlight for my lunch. On my 6th glass of water.

xxx


----------



## carolyn_s

i need to be drinking more water but i just dont like it! My tap water tastes awful!!! dont think i can afford to buy bottled water all the time xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey. I only lost 2lb. a bit gutted but better than nothing.

Xx


----------



## 4magpies

altho on my scales naked I've lost 4lb.

x


----------



## Pingu

Well done 4magpies :happydance:

I always weigh naked after my morning pee and always on my scales so I am always using the same ones xx


----------



## carolyn_s

4magpies said:


> Oooh no way I love wholemeal toast.
> 
> Well its my weigh in tonight girls.
> 
> FX'd I done good!!
> 
> 
> xxx

so do i when its covered in nutella :winkwink:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm counting my naked weight.

Lol.

Xx


----------



## carolyn_s

what/how much exercise do you ladies do? xx


----------



## Pingu

4magpies said:


> I'm counting my naked weight.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Xx

So would I :thumbup: x


----------



## Pingu

carolyn_s said:


> what/how much exercise do you ladies do? xx

At the moment I go on the wii fit or do sections of a DVD approx 3/4 times a week when my daughter is having her nap. I am going for a gym induction on Thursday so will try go a few times a week when she is asleep.


----------



## carolyn_s

Ive got a gym membership but i find it hard to find time to use it as i hate asking people to watch the girls for me :( xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done 4magpies

i bought a water filter jug really helps.

ive had a shit day, all wrote down in my journal along with a rant haha, bad mood am in x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

carolyn_s said:


> what/how much exercise do you ladies do? xx

no where as much as i did & the scales show that :cry:
i use to do 40-60mins a day of bike,cross trainer, wii (when i had it) circuit training & strength training. 5-6days a wek


----------



## carolyn_s

Im considering getting a bike...you think its worth it? xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I lost 30lbs in the begining just using the bike 3 x a day for 10mins then bulit it up too 40mins over time :)xx


----------



## carolyn_s

MummyToAmberx said:


> I lost 30lbs in the begining just using the bike 3 x a day for 10mins then bulit it up too 40mins over time :)xx

*runs off to argos.co.uk* :haha:


----------



## Lollip0p

carolyn_s said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I lost 30lbs in the begining just using the bike 3 x a day for 10mins then bulit it up too 40mins over time :)xx
> 
> *runs off to argos.co.uk* :haha:Click to expand...

i might be joining you on that one carolyn ;-)

im sure i saw them on offer in tescos last week........


----------



## carolyn_s

Lollip0p said:


> carolyn_s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I lost 30lbs in the begining just using the bike 3 x a day for 10mins then bulit it up too 40mins over time :)xx
> 
> *runs off to argos.co.uk* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i might be joining you on that one carolyn ;-)
> 
> im sure i saw them on offer in tescos last week........Click to expand...

i went online and there werent any left at tesco and the cheapest one at argos was £100+ ... i think not!! lol... moneysupermarket.com told me amazon was the next cheapest so thats who i went with and got a few other bits for birthday presents while i was there!

Im not sure where to put it though....i think i would use it most in my living room but i dont really have room for it, although im getting rid of my comp and desk (got a laptop) so i could stick in the corner me thinks xxx


----------



## Faythe

Another 1lb lost!:happydance:

Down to 10stone 9lbs now! Woohoo!


----------



## buttons1

Right I have been a bit slack so far but have managed to lose 3lbs. Which means I am down to 10stone 4.

I wanted to get down to 9 stone but for now have set myself an initial goal of getting down to 9 1/2 stone.

Need to keep up the will power to resist yummy fatty foods


----------



## MummyToAmberx

carolyn_s said:


> Lollip0p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carolyn_s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I lost 30lbs in the begining just using the bike 3 x a day for 10mins then bulit it up too 40mins over time :)xx
> 
> *runs off to argos.co.uk* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i might be joining you on that one carolyn ;-)
> 
> im sure i saw them on offer in tescos last week........Click to expand...
> 
> i went online and there werent any left at tesco and the cheapest one at argos was £100+ ... i think not!! lol... moneysupermarket.com told me amazon was the next cheapest so thats who i went with and got a few other bits for birthday presents while i was there!
> 
> Im not sure where to put it though....i think i would use it most in my living room but i dont really have room for it, although im getting rid of my comp and desk (got a laptop) so i could stick in the corner me thinks xxxClick to expand...

I will have sell mine when we move in may/june no where for it :(
Im going bring mine back up in livingroom, moved it around so should fit nicely again. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well faythe

& well done buttons you can do it!!

im back on it, reset my ticker. im going back to thursday weigh ins, so not weighing in this thursday will start next week, all id like is to be 11st12lb


----------



## buttons1

Good luck mummy to amber, it so hard having the will power to not have the odd biscuit etc isn't it


----------



## carolyn_s

well done faythe :)

I went swimming this morning, cant wait for my exercise bike to arrive :) xxx


----------



## Pingu

Well done Faythe and Buttons

I have an exercise bike but it is in my parents loft at the moment, going to ask them to bring it up to me on the weekend. I am determined to use it this time rather than use it to hang my clothes on :haha:


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls,
Just got back from hospital and have been signed off for 1 week. On a soft food/liquid diet for a week so I wonder how that'll affect my weight loss although I am not weighing myself next week as aliss advised me that as I had an IV drip it may screw with my fluid levels.

Not working out tonight or tomorrow as I am very sore.

Well done to everyone so far xx


----------



## bluebell

Well done 4magpies, faythe and buttons on your losses :happydance: (sorry if I've missed anyone!!)

Hope you're feeling better soon Faythe :hugs: and hopefully the liquid diet won't make much of a difference to your weight loss (or FXd speed it up :D)!!

I've weighed in today and I've lost 2.5 lbs :happydance: I'm down to 10lb7.5lbs (YAY) and total loss of 13lbs so far :D

xx


----------



## Pingu

Hope you feel better soon Faythe :hugs:

Well Done Bluebell :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hope feel better soon faythe, remember to gradually introduce food back in :)

I had crap night going to see learndirect, all in my journal, boo!

Just been watching crash diet, interesting. Alot said i already knew so good to know how ive learnt is correct :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

well done all you losers :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

HannahGraceee said:


> well done all you losers :)

Where booth these days? x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, had swedish meatballs, mash and ikea sauce last night. Was lush and not too bad as I used skimmed milk to make the sauce instead of cream and just added a little low fat spread in the mash.

It was loveeely.

Today I am on;

Banana for breakfast.

Pasta packed for lunch and a muller light.

Mid afternoon snack; special k 80kal bar.

Tea; havent decided. Spag bol or gammon.

And I'm gonna try fit 8 glasses of water in.

Want to lose this last stone so my BMI is under 30 for my next op!

xxx


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hope feel better soon faythe, remember to gradually introduce food back in :)
> 
> I had crap night going to see learndirect, all in my journal, boo!
> 
> Just been watching crash diet, interesting. Alot said i already knew so good to know how ive learnt is correct :)

I will do hun. As soon as I can actually shut my jaw :haha:
It's so swollen there is no way I could even attempt to chomp on anything, not even a soft narna. On yoghurts, soups, baby food and shakes atm x


----------



## 4magpies

What have you had done honey?

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sounds like good day magpie.

ive decided to have a go at eating my BMR calories then - exercise coming to roughly 1200-1300. 
Yesterday i ate 1539, then i burnt 343 i think calories.

My day is/will be
cereal with semi milk 2 oranges
shake
fish cake, jacket potato (70g, very small) lettuces, carrots.
2 wholegrain ryvitas, 70g tuna, 2 oranges
ive got 600 calories for tea which at the moment be turkey mince


----------



## panther19

41 pages already haha I've got a bunch of catching up to do! I'm obv participating...

Wanna lose 15 lbs by end of july

Started @ 85Kg
Currently @ 74Kg
Goal; about 65Kg

I've got 6 pounds to loose before I'm back to a healthy BMI! So close!


----------



## panther19

bluebell said:


> I was just wondering, do you guys weigh in with your clothes on or in the buff?? I do my 'official' weigh ins at work so needless to say I wear my clothes :lol: Not sure what my boss would say otherwise :winkwink:

I get depressed from the scales at my doctor's office lol, I alwasy weigh myself at home in the buff, in the morning before I eat or drink anything. I like to have my 'true' weight as best as possible. I also ALWAYS weight myself in the mornings around the same time.


----------



## bluebell

panther19 said:


> bluebell said:
> 
> 
> I was just wondering, do you guys weigh in with your clothes on or in the buff?? I do my 'official' weigh ins at work so needless to say I wear my clothes :lol: Not sure what my boss would say otherwise :winkwink:
> 
> I get depressed from the scales at my doctor's office lol, I alwasy weigh myself at home in the buff, in the morning before I eat or drink anything. I like to have my 'true' weight as best as possible. I also ALWAYS weight myself in the mornings around the same time.Click to expand...

I much prefer weighing myself at home too :D So I'm doing my 'official' WI at work as they have really accurate scales... and then weighing at home in the buff before my shower as it makes me feel better seeing that I weigh less :winkwink:

xx


----------



## panther19

Hah yup, same here... even though it's only a pound or two diff... huge boost for confidence!

Had tea w milk, oatmeal w. milk and a small bowl of shredded pineapple for breakfast today! I had been having a hard time getting back into eating better after the holidays but this week it finally feels like I'm getting back into it. Every day since Monday has been better and I've also been more active again! I hadn't stopped going to the gym all together but def need to go more regularly. Arms are sore from yesterday, plan to do legs and cardio today.


----------



## HannahGraceee

weigh in on sunday! i hope i havent gained again! :(

ive orded this dvd called the 30 day shred, which if you do it for 20 mins every day for 30 days you can lose 20lb!


----------



## Dizzy321

The Shred is suposed to be HARD :lol:


----------



## carolyn_s

WI day for me 2moro and tbh ive done very little exercise this week so i will be happy as long as i havent put on weight....my bike will be delivered in the next few days though so i will soon make up for it xx


----------



## Faythe

paula85 said:


> The Shred is suposed to be HARD :lol:


It is hard but good fun :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

paula85 said:


> The Shred is suposed to be HARD :lol:

uhoh!:dohh: lol

ill try my bestest!:haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

if anything like bl game it'll be hard but good hard

have be careful with shred if youve got funny knees.

its more loose inches than lbs ive read.


----------



## carolyn_s

Ive no idea how but ive managed to lose 3lbs this week which brings my weight to 11st13lbs...Im under 12 stone :happydance: Im going out tonight and so worried i undo all my hard work!! So when this exercise bike arrives im going to go for it!! I never want to be over 12 stone again!!

Ladies any advice...im going out tonight - whats best to drink alocohol wise? I know i shouldnt but ive had a rough few weeks and want to let my hair down...i intend to do lots of dancing!! I just need to find out what the lowest calorie alcoholic drink is haha xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Well done 3lbs is fantastic :yipee: the lowest cal drink is probably vodka (50 cals per shot!) and diet coke. Enjoy just dont get the big greasy takeaway afterwards :lol:


----------



## carolyn_s

paula85 said:


> Well done 3lbs is fantastic :yipee: the lowest cal drink is probably vodka (50 cals per shot!) and diet coke. Enjoy just dont get the big greasy takeaway afterwards :lol:

Haha ile do my best! I was thinking vod and diet coke...i normally drink bottles that are just full of sugar!!xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

well done! 3lbs is amazing!

Its my weigh in tomo! my last one i gained 1lb! :( and my mum said i looked fatter.. cheers mum!


----------



## carolyn_s

mums have a way with words eh! I told my mum i was trying to lose some weight and tone up a bit and she said "yes probably best" haha xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh Hannah thats not nice, what a way to boost your confidance eh :growlmad: hope you have a loss tomorrow make her eat her words :hugs:

Yeah alcopops have about 250 calories :shock: .....


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im not so worried about if i gained tomo, my sisters out on the piss tonight and she always drinks LOADS haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I lost 3lbs too! :D


----------



## carolyn_s

HannahGraceee said:


> I lost 3lbs too! :D

:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hunn! Half a stone gone!!! :)


----------



## Pingu

Well done Carolyn and Hannah :thumbup:

It is my weigh in tomorrow but not sure I will lose anything as I have had a few naughty days :blush:. Back to it tomorrow though :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck hunny! x


----------



## MrsVenn

Well done girls!!

Weighed myself this morning and I'm now another 1lb down so that's 3 so far. It's slow but at least it's happening :)

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

1lb is fantastic! :) by your do you look small so it takes longer to lose then someone that has lots to lose!! x


----------



## 4magpies

WELL DONE HANNAH!!! 

That is fab. Told you you could do it.

P.S please console me when I put on this week cause I was a bit naughty yesterday and ate pork scratchings and some lovely warm bread. :(

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:) yummmmy I love them!!!


----------



## Pingu

I have lost another 1lb :happydance:

Well done MrsVenn :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn_s

well i fell off the diet wagon this weekend but im behaving myself again as of today and have already been swimming, my size 12's fit perfectly again :D xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Magpie, bread and butter is my weakness!! LOVE the stuff!


----------



## carolyn_s

my exercise bike just arrived :happdance: havent even opened it yet but thought i would come and tell you ladies haha xx


----------



## Faythe

carolyn_s said:


> my exercise bike just arrived :happdance: havent even opened it yet but thought i would come and tell you ladies haha xx

Woo! I want one too, but for me it'd be a waste as I have a Mountain Bike and go out with friends every week or so :haha:

Let us know how you get on with it! xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'll update later on tonight. Hope everyone is good :)


----------



## Pingu

carolyn_s said:


> my exercise bike just arrived :happdance: havent even opened it yet but thought i would come and tell you ladies haha xx

:happydance: Have you tested it out yet? My parents visited us on the weekend so I now have my exercise bike back, I haven't been on it yet but I will do tomorrow when I watch Hollyoaks :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn_s

haha i did 5mins earlier after it took me 2 hours to put it together :dohh:

Going to hop on tonight (aiming to do an hour) when eastenders etc are on :D xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just to say I've WI today and lost another 1.5lbs :happydance:

Hope you are all doing well :D

xx


----------



## Faythe

bluebell said:


> Just to say I've WI today and lost another 1.5lbs :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well :D
> 
> xx

Woohoo well done hunny :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

OMG! Put on 2lbs on the SW scales but STS on mine.... Gonna take notice of the STS and not the SW scales!!

Maybe I'm pregnant? Yeeey. Lol.

xxx


----------



## leasap

Hi everyone hope u dont mind me joining in. i finally joined slimming world tonight weighed in at 13st 7lbs im 5"2 need my BMI under 30 to have treatment.....finally on my 3rd natural month of a AF and just finished clomid tonight so FXd bit of weight loss might help me conceive this month :) xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya

Sorry for delay. Trying get much stuff on ebay as possible, plus not been feeling to good in myself but anyways, moving on.

Ive updated to this point - if could take 5mins to just check out ive got numbers right, but be fabulous when you weigh in if could put loss & your current weight (just makes 10x quicker! Thank you's!)

Panther ive added you,hope your well.

4magpies - could you please check your numbers im sure ive cocked up lol

leasap - ive added you & welcome! all the best could give me goal weight too please, thanks!

well done on all recent losses, doing great, 1st month nearly gone.

ive sold my mini cross trainer & got my bike on ebay too, hoping to get as close to 29.99 as possible then going to buy another thing that basically them 2 together, which in argos clearance, then i'll have sell it when we come to move but i plan on doing as much as possible on it.

carolyn - id love to know if you managed 1 hr.. i cant! lmao, took me months to bulid up to 40mins, could just about manage 60mins, im buggered after 10mins. 

ive ordered latest jillian shred dvd so start that on 1st feb.


----------



## carolyn_s

I did 10mins then my bum got really sore :( lol...maybe put a cushion on the seat and i might manage somemore...

AFM- the girls and i have colds:( all i want to do is pick at food and ive done zero exercise :( xx


----------



## Pingu

Well done Bluebell :thumbup:


----------



## Pingu

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ive updated to this point - if could take 5mins to just check out ive got numbers right, but be fabulous when you weigh in if could put loss & your current weight (just makes 10x quicker! Thank you's!)

I have checked mine, all up to date thanks :thumbup:



carolyn_s said:


> I did 10mins then my bum got really sore :( lol...maybe put a cushion on the seat and i might manage somemore...
> 
> AFM- the girls and i have colds:( all i want to do is pick at food and ive done zero exercise :( xx

I managed to do 22 minutes and my bum is really sore today. I am hoping to go back on it tonight and do atleast 30 mins but I might not be able to sit down tomorrow :haha:

My little one has a cold atm too. Hope your girls are better soon x


----------



## Faythe

When I first started MTB'ing, I used to get saddle sore but now I'm used to it :blush:

You can buy padded cycling shorts online :thumbup:


----------



## leasap

MummyToAmberx said:


> If want give your information, feel free add it too here:
> Starting weight
> Current weight
> Goal weight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> MummyToAmberx
> starting weight:17st2lb
> current weight':11st13lb
> goal weight:11st
> 
> Pingu
> starting weight:10st 8lb
> current weight: 10st2lb
> goal weight:9st 7lb
> 
> Faythe
> starting weight:10st12lbs
> current weight:10st 9lbs
> goal weight:10st
> 
> Beautywithin
> starting weight:10st6lb
> current weight:10st 6lb
> goal weight:8st6lb
> 
> MrsVenn
> starting weight:12st3lb
> current weight:10st 5lb
> goal weight :10st
> 
> Bluebell
> starting weight:11st6lb
> current weight:10st10lb
> goal weight:10st
> 
> 
> Paula85
> Wants to lose 5st in 2011
> 
> corrie anne
> starting weight:14st2lb
> current weight:
> goal weight:10st 5lb
> 
> firstprincess
> starting weight
> current weight
> goal weight
> 
> **angel**
> starting weight:13st11lb
> current weight:13st9lb
> goal weight:11st
> 
> jennifer89
> starting weight:13st 1lb
> current weight: 12st10lb
> goal weight:8st 7lb
> 
> Mummyjo
> Aim to loose 5st this year
> 
> kayleigh&bump
> starting weight:13st 7lb
> current weight
> goal weight:11st 7lb
> 
> booth
> starting weight:13st 11lb
> current weight13st 10lb
> goal weight:11st 7lb
> 
> iloveshoes
> starting weight:12st10lb
> current weight:
> goal weight:11st
> 
> buttons1
> starting weight:10st7lb
> current weight:10st4lb
> goal weight:9st
> 
> HannahGraceee
> starting weight:16st9lb
> current weight:16st1.5lb
> Goal weight: 10st
> 
> danniemum2be
> wants to loose 5.5st in 2011
> 
> carolyn_s
> starting weight:12st 7lb
> current weight:11st13lb
> goal weight:11st
> 
> 4magpies
> starting weight:16st 10lb
> current weight:14st7lb
> goal weight:13st
> 
> panther19
> starting weight: 85kg
> current weight: 74kg
> goal weight: 65kg
> 
> leasap
> starting weight: 13st 7lb
> current weight: 13st 7lb
> goal weight: 11st



Spoiler
dont know if i have done that right?:dohh:

first weigh in is next week will add my new figures then :thumbup:


----------



## bluebell

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ive updated to this point - if could take 5mins to just check out ive got numbers right, but be fabulous when you weigh in if could put loss & your current weight (just makes 10x quicker! Thank you's!)

Sorry I haven't done that :blush: Just to say my current weight is 10lb6lbs and total loss of 14.5lbs :D I'll try and remember to include that info for my next WI!!

Thanks for keeping us all in check :D

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey.... I lost a 1lb this week... after weighing this morning so gonna go with that.

Currently 14st 6.

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thank you ladies!


----------



## carolyn_s

WI today - lost 3lbs :happydance: Im now 11st 10 :D

How is everyone else? threads been quiet for a few days xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks for updating hun :) fingers crossed I lose 2lbs this week as would put me into the 15stones :) 

Well done for everyone loses! And I'll be back tomo to update on my weightloss!! :D


----------



## carolyn_s

HannahGraceee said:


> Thanks for updating hun :) fingers crossed I lose 2lbs this week as would put me into the 15stones :)
> 
> Well done for everyone loses! And I'll be back tomo to update on my weightloss!! :D

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Dizzy321

I lost 2lbs this week :D my body must be strange...........last week I STS and tried very hard.........this week I have ate a 3 course meal & choc and pizza and lost 2 :shock:


----------



## carolyn_s

paula85 said:


> I lost 2lbs this week :D my body must be strange...........last week I STS and tried very hard.........this week I have ate a 3 course meal & choc and pizza and lost 2 :shock:

:thumbup:well done x


----------



## Pingu

Well done to everyone who has lost this week :thumbup:

My Grandad sadly passed away on Wednesday so calorie counting and exercise have been the last thing on my mind so not expecting a loss on Monday. Going home tomorrow so I will be back to it x


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls,

I never weighed myself this week cos of the op at hospital last week and IV drip.

How's everyone doing? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I STS :( x


----------



## Dizzy321

:hugs: Hannah....keep going do not give up! I never thought I could do it but I am, & if I can anyone can!! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think it's cos I cheated :( and was contispated (tmi lol) atleast no gain hopefully a 3 pound lose next week! Haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pingu said:


> Well done to everyone who has lost this week :thumbup:
> 
> My Grandad sadly passed away on Wednesday so calorie counting and exercise have been the last thing on my mind so not expecting a loss on Monday. Going home tomorrow so I will be back to it x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry to hear your news x


----------



## Faythe

Pingu said:


> Well done to everyone who has lost this week :thumbup:
> 
> My Grandad sadly passed away on Wednesday so calorie counting and exercise have been the last thing on my mind so not expecting a loss on Monday. Going home tomorrow so I will be back to it x

I'm so sorry hunny. Sending you and your family love and hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Pingu said:


> Well done to everyone who has lost this week :thumbup:
> 
> My Grandad sadly passed away on Wednesday so calorie counting and exercise have been the last thing on my mind so not expecting a loss on Monday. Going home tomorrow so I will be back to it x

I'm so sorry for your lose hunny!! :(


----------



## carolyn_s

:hugs: pingu xx


----------



## Pingu

Thanks Ladies :flower:. Hope you are all well.

I weighed in this morning and have stayed the same this week x


----------



## Boothh

hi im back, fell off wagon for a few weeks, been havin a shit time, 
weighed in this morning 13st 11 now x

back on WW today, but not been well so only had 5points so far, banana and blueberrys with strawberry yoghurt, making sweet and sour chicken for dinner, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im starting jillians 30 day shred tomorrow.. let feb be better month for me.. as it starts im getting cold again, only got rid of 1 i had for month second week into jan, grr. 

I will update the front page, good see you back booth.


----------



## carolyn_s

:wave:welcome back booth, hope everything is ok..

well i had a friend up staying this weekend and we had a nando's, chinese and mcdonalds all in one weekend so im going for a long walk this morning to swing in past the supermarket on my way to get some healthy food...and im going to spend as long on my exercise bike this week as possible!! xxx


----------



## Boothh

yesterday ate 29 daily points and 10 weekly points, iv broken my little finger on sunday, so been full of painkillers made me feel ill so had to keep snacking, but not taking as strong now cus they make me really tired too, 

i ordered my valentines present off stuart -- an excercise bike :happydance: we got a £229 voucher for amazon as part of our insurance pay out, so he said i could get a bike for my present if i really wanted one, and use that money, so it should arrive tomorrow! :D iv been using the rowing machine at my mums and doing half a km, which i know isnt alot but for someone who has never excercised i can feel it, gunna still do that, when i go over, use my bike for 30min a day at least and ill have wii fit again in next few weeks so gunna use that, 
last year i was pretty overweight, so just cutting down food was enough to lose but now i think i dont have a choice gunna have to do some excercise if i want weight off, which i need in time for july! 

breakfast today - 1Banana, big handful of blueberrys and some strawberry yoghurt 4pp, 

need to go get some lower fat yoghurts i think cus its only the yoghurt whats got points in there x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv started 30 day shred.
Got 3/4 done then Hollie woke up.

Just same as biggest loser game.


----------



## leasap

first weigh in tonight, lost 2 1/2lbs so pleased with that as was naughty at weekend (all u can eat chinese lol) so now 13st 5lb :) x


----------



## Boothh

breakfast - 1banana, blueberrys and cherry yoghurt, 4pp
lunch - 2slices toast with low fat cottage cheese and pineapple, 8pp
dinner - 3mini sausages grilled, scrambled eggs with skimmed milk no butter, baked beans and potato cake, 16pp 
snack - big bowl of strawberrys, blueberrys and grapes and a ww strawberry yoghurt 1pp

so used 29pp my total feel really proud of myself cus my friend come round with chocolate and my favourite cookies earlier and i didnt eat any just said no im on a diet, feeling really upbeat, cant wait for excercise bike to arrive tomorrow just hope i have a good loss on monday :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'm sore today lol.


----------



## Faythe

Hehe it's a good thing :D

Least you know you worked out hard.


----------



## Pingu

Well done on your loss Leasap :thumbup:


----------



## buttons1

:hi: all well done to all the ladies that have lost since I last checked in. I've been a bit rubbish again recently as it has been LO's birthday and we have had so much bad food in the house and left overs from her party i've been a bit of a piggy this week. Although I have lost 2 more lb since last checking in her and now weigh 10 st 2 so I am getting there very very slowly but I am back to trying hard again now the birthday is out of the way


----------



## Pingu

Well done Buttons. Hope M had a wonderful birthday weekend


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done all :) everyones doing so well! 


Weighed myself at my mums, and I'm 15.12!!! Hope they say the same at ww saturday! That would be a 3.5 lose!!! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Updated to here :)

I had turkey stir fry was lovely, only like 400-500 calories.

Did shred before lunch so im chilling tonight.


----------



## carolyn_s

MummyToAmberx said:


> Updated to here :)
> 
> I had turkey stir fry was lovely, only like 400-500 calories.
> 
> Did shred before lunch so im chilling tonight.

your so motivated!! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww cheers carolyn - hows bike coming on? 

good going hannah!

well done on recent losses!! 1 month down... 11 more to xmas.. if theres when your target may end? :D


----------



## carolyn_s

eurgh ive used it a few times - did 20mins last night. Im looking at it now and thinking i should but sitting on my bum watching eastenders is more tempting!xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

carolyn_s said:


> eurgh ive used it a few times - did 20mins last night. Im looking at it now and thinking i should but sitting on my bum watching eastenders is more tempting!xx

Cant you do both?
Thats what i do, takes me mind off my sore butt x


----------



## HannahGraceee

when i used to go to the gym, i found going on the bike made me go for longer :) x


----------



## bluebell

Well done on your losses everyone :happydance:

I put on a pound this week grrr :( I'm not surprised as had bit of a shitty weekend food wise and have just come on too.

Oh well, fingers crossed for a better result next week!!

xx


----------



## Boothh

yesterday did good had 29points plus 4 extra so still got 35weekly to last til monday, went on scales this morning sneaky and iv lost 2lbs! made me more motivated to not eat crap at weekend cus i want it to stay off for weigh in! 

my bike has just come so gunna try put it up in a minute and have a go lol x


----------



## Boothh

i built the bike but jesse snapped the sensor when i was building it :dohh: gunna try get OH to fix it when he gets home, i just timed on my phone did 30mins started off lowest intensity and cranked it up every 5minutes, til it was on highest, quite proud i managed it okay cus i never excercise at all apart from wii fit once in a blue moon but want to get into it regularly now x


----------



## carolyn_s

Boothh said:


> i built the bike but jesse snapped the sensor when i was building it :dohh: gunna try get OH to fix it when he gets home, i just timed on my phone did 30mins started off lowest intensity and cranked it up every 5minutes, til it was on highest, quite proud i managed it okay cus i never excercise at all apart from wii fit once in a blue moon but want to get into it regularly now x

:thumbup:well done you x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Bluebell be af fault. :) 

Well done booth.


I did day.3 of shred, I'm still sorw though.
Had scone this morning, heaven. 

Having tuna steak veg and mash for tea.


----------



## Boothh

had 9 points so far, big bowl fruit and yoghurt for breakfast and a turkey subway for lunch, still got 20 points to use up cant decide what to have x


----------



## leasap

has anyone ever tried using orlistat?? my dr has prescribed them to me, i know you can get leaky with them (TMI sorry) they are similar to alli but double the strength. just wondering if anyone has lost anything with these???

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lesap - no sorry

only ever heard bad stuff about alli. x


----------



## Boothh

i wouldnt take diet pills just seem a quick fix to me and bad for your body, healthy eating and excercise is the only way to go if you want to keep it off! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

i used fat buster tablets before i had ava, i really liked them and they seemed to really work. and they are all natural! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Youve got your metabolism in my eyes thats all you need :)

I was planning on weighing in tomoorow but need new battery

even though i didnt loose any new lb last month, see ive toned up, pic update on my journal.


----------



## Pingu

Tonight I tried on a new dress I brought on the weekend. It's from Next in a size 14 and it was too tight :cry: All my other clothes from Next are size 12-14 and they fit so I am guessing the dress is smaller than a standard size 14 but still it has made me feel rubbish. I now need to go shopping on Saturday and I am dreading it. I hate trying on clothes :growlmad:


----------



## carolyn_s

I know im steadily losing weight but i dont feel or look anmy different!! lol xx


----------



## Pingu

carolyn_s said:


> I know im steadily losing weight but i dont feel or look anmy different!! lol xx

Me too, I have lost half a stone and clothes feel no different yet. I can see in my face I have lost weight but that's it xx


----------



## Boothh

it took a long time for me to notice a difference in myself even though other people noticed, i only noticed when looking at pics of when jesse was newborn to now, ill find some examples, x


----------



## Boothh

this is me december 09 just before we started fat busters - weighed 16st
https://i51.tinypic.com/2gvocac.jpg 

this is november 10 nearly a year later weighed 13st 7lbs
https://i56.tinypic.com/xdzgoh.jpg

this is last week at 13st 11lbs
https://i51.tinypic.com/5anprl.jpg

so can definatly tell a difference x


----------



## Boothh

yesterday used 29points plus had 4points as a treat out of weeklys i had 2ww cake bars, so got 31weekly points left now for today sat and sunday not bad at all, 
did 30mins on bike yesterday gunna do the same again today

were having pizza and chips for tea tonight, treat night but still in my points, and doing it on friday so got saturday and sunday to eat light for weigh in on monday :) x


----------



## Pingu

Wow you can really see a difference in your pics Booth. Well done you. I really like your dress in the last pic too :thumbup:


----------



## Pingu

Yummmy I would love to have some chips. We have a fish n chip van come around our road every Friday night and it is sooo hard to resist getting some but I have lived here 6 months so far and I have not given in!

We are having a treat tomorrow, we are going to pizza hut or pizza express for late lunch/early dinner. I plan on sticking to just a main and a water / diet fizzy. No cheesy stuffed crust, cheesy garlic bread or rose wine allowed as weigh in on Monday and I really want to lose. I will be working hard on Sunday to burn it off.

What is everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Some days I don't feel different, after loosing just lil over 5st you wouldnt think that would be the case lol.

No exciting plans here. Think were off to splash landing on 19th though, as were kid free.


----------



## Boothh

dint have chips just had 3 smallest slices of pizza with 1tbsp of mayo, 13pp so got 7left for today im goin my friends so might have a glass of wine x


----------



## carolyn_s

mummy to amber - 5st WOW! well done you...

booth - enjoy :D xx


----------



## Faythe

Well done girlies :thumbup:

I can see a difference in my face and body shape, despite not losing as much as some of you girls. But after chatting to my PT friend and another PT friend they said I've easily lost X amount in lbs of fat and replaced it with X amount lean muscle. So despite a low lb loss, I've still had good inch loss and can see a big difference in my shape. I mean, last week I got myself a pair of size 10 Nike gym pants and they fit perfectly, where as my other size 12 Nike gym pants were way too loose.

So girls, it's not all just about lb loss (so don't kick yourself if some weeks you STS or only lose a small amount) :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I measured my self again, I've lost 1.5in of my arms, 1 of my waist 2in on my hips but 0 on my thights x :)


----------



## Faythe

HannahGraceee said:


> I measured my self again, I've lost 1.5in of my arms, 1 of my waist 2in on my hips but 0 on my thights x :)

Well done :happydance:


----------



## carolyn_s

HannahGraceee said:


> I measured my self again, I've lost 1.5in of my arms, 1 of my waist 2in on my hips but 0 on my thights x :)

:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

fingers crossed i haven't gained tomo! please prey for me! i will go out of my mind if i do, and proberly break my mums scales for lieing to me :) lol


----------



## Dizzy321

Good luck Hannah hope you get a good loss. I am excited for WI tomorrow, tried very hard again this week x


----------



## Boothh

good luck to everyone weighing in tomorrow, i ate some sweets at my friends so iv took 15points, out my weekly points iv over estimated there though, so got 16 left for tomorrow on sunday gunna try not to use them though x


----------



## buttons1

I've lost another 1 1/2 lb so now weigh 10 stone 1/2 lb :happydance:

Last night I went for a job for the first time in years and almost died :rofl: I am nowhere near as fit as I used to be but I guess you have to start somewhere and build it up.

Does anyone go to zumba btw? Some friends just started going and i'm thinking about going along with them. Is it good?


----------



## Pingu

Pingu said:


> Tonight I tried on a new dress I brought on the weekend. It's from Next in a size 14 and it was too tight :cry: All my other clothes from Next are size 12-14 and they fit so I am guessing the dress is smaller than a standard size 14 but still it has made me feel rubbish. I now need to go shopping on Saturday and I am dreading it. I hate trying on clothes :growlmad:

Today I took the dress back to Next and decided to try a size 16 and it was way too big so I got another size 14 and again it was too big so I picked up a 12 and it fitted perfectly. The dress I had picked up originally was labelled up wrong and was a size 8, no wonder I couldn't get into it :haha: 


I also had pizza hut today, I avoided starters and just had a Tuscani Tropicale Pizza. I have just checked online and it was only 579 calories which means I have cals left to munch tonight :happydance:

Hope everyone has had a good day xx


----------



## Pingu

buttons1 said:


> I've lost another 1 1/2 lb so now weigh 10 stone 1/2 lb :happydance:
> 
> Last night I went for a job for the first time in years and almost died :rofl: I am nowhere near as fit as I used to be but I guess you have to start somewhere and build it up.
> 
> Does anyone go to zumba btw? Some friends just started going and i'm thinking about going along with them. Is it good?

Well Done Buttons, you are doing fab. I had a peek on the scales this morning and I was 10 stone exactly, fingers crossed it stays that way for my official weigh in on Monday.

I saw on facebook that you were going for a jog. Well done you for starting, I keep saying I will but never do.

I don't do Zumba but my friends highly recommend it. One lady just does a DVD at home rather than a class.


----------



## carolyn_s

i lost 1lb at weigh in today xx


----------



## Pingu

Well done Carolyn x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Booth is round my house!!! :)


----------



## Boothh

not done bad today but been travelling down here had 2ww mini roll bars 4pp, chicken club sandwich 10pp and a chicken korma that hannah made 10pp and oj ice lolly 1pp so actually got points left which is abit naughty! xx


----------



## Boothh

were is everybody ? 
i had a good day today, and proud of myself again for avoiding another of my previous stumbling blocks, 
we were at the services on the way home from hannahs and starving, there were no nice sandwiches in the shop and OH suggested we get burgerking, i was soo tempted but i know that all of it is loads of points and i would have ruined all my hardwork this week so i said no and just got some fruit and yoghurt from m&s!! now anyone that has been in here from last year will no burgerking is my all time favourite and i can never normally resist the opertunity so i was extra proud of myself for not ruining my good start! :) 
no food is as good as being thin, thats my new motto, lol

i got AF today too so im worrying my weigh in will be affected tomorrow :/ i weighed on thursday and lost 2.5lbs so i know if iv gained that back that its AF cus iv not cheated so hopefully if that happens ill just have a big loss next week! x


----------



## carolyn_s

:hi:

Im still here :D Im off on a little holiday this week and prob wont be back until early next week so im skipping my WI on sat so i can have fun while im away hehe ....

Will see you all soon :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

see you soon hun! Have a lovely time! :kiss:


----------



## carolyn_s

HannahGraceee said:
 

> see you soon hun! Have a lovely time! :kiss:

Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Pingu

Enjoy your holiday Carolyn.

Well done Booth on resisting burger king. I didn't lose anything last week as AF was here but today I have lost so don't worry too much if you are heavier than your last weigh in.


----------



## Pingu

After staying the same last week, today I have lost 2lbs :happydance:

Starting Weight - 10stone 8lbs
New Weight - 10 stone
Loss - 8lbs

Have A Good Day All x


----------



## Boothh

have fun carolyn_s ! :)

i weighed in this morning and im 13st 9lbs! so lost 2.5lbs since last monday! really good to say AF is around! 

feeling alot more positive this time than at start of jan, feeling like i can finish this this year now! finally! x


----------



## Pingu

Well done Boothh


----------



## buttons1

Well done booth and pingu :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done!! Your both doing so well!!


----------



## bluebell

Well done everyone on your losses :happydance:

Have WI today and have lost 1.5 lbs (but I put one on last week so only a loss of 0.5lbs really :winkwink:)

So total loss of 15.5lbs (Start weight 11lb6.5 and now 10lb5) I bought a pair of size 12 jeans today and they fit :happydance: I also treated myself to a haircut :D

xx


----------



## Pingu

welldone Bluebell


----------



## HannahGraceee

well done!! :D


----------



## Dizzy321

omg WW strawberry icecream cones = heaven :haha: (138calories)


----------



## panther19

Wow I haven't been here in way too long, bad me :( I joined a blogger shape-up challenge that started yesterday which finally got me into tracking calories again.

My goal is to loose 4lbs by March 7th and work out three times per week, either at the gym or by going to aquafit. I'll have to catch up on reading the rest of the thread later this week, good luck ladies!


----------



## buttons1

Good luck with your work outs and losing your weight by march panther


----------



## Faythe

I've lost another 1lb... so 5lbs since the beginning of January :happydance:


----------



## panther19

Faythe said:


> I've lost another 1lb... so 5lbs since the beginning of January :happydance:

good stuff, averaging a pound a week (y)

I had a good day today, about 1600 cals and burned about 2200 :thumbup:


----------



## bluebell

Well done Faythe :happydance:

xx


----------



## Faythe

panther19 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I've lost another 1lb... so 5lbs since the beginning of January :happydance:
> 
> good stuff, averaging a pound a week (y)
> 
> I had a good day today, about 1600 cals and burned about 2200 :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry you've eaten 1600 cals and burned 2200 cals? Thats a minus 600 figure.... you do realise that's dangerous!!!!


----------



## Faythe

bluebell said:


> Well done Faythe :happydance:
> 
> xx

Thanks hunny! I feel sooo much better and lighter :happydance: xx


----------



## buttons1

Faythe said:


> I've lost another 1lb... so 5lbs since the beginning of January :happydance:

Well done


----------



## buttons1

I did a sneaky midweek weigh in and im down 3/4 of a lb already so hopefully I can keep it going and it will be at least a 1lb loss this week. I went swimming last night and did a 2 mile walk this morning too got a lot of motivation at the mo


----------



## Faythe

buttons1 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I've lost another 1lb... so 5lbs since the beginning of January :happydance:
> 
> Well doneClick to expand...

Thanks! You've done fab btw :flower:


----------



## Pingu

Well done Faythe :thumbup:

Go Buttons, you are doing great


----------



## Pingu

I have got alot on the next 4 days so will not be calorie counting and exercising much but I am determined to make the right choices so fingers crossed I don't have a gain on Monday xx


----------



## panther19

Faythe said:


> panther19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I've lost another 1lb... so 5lbs since the beginning of January :happydance:
> 
> good stuff, averaging a pound a week (y)
> 
> I had a good day today, about 1600 cals and burned about 2200 :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you've eaten 1600 cals and burned 2200 cals? Thats a minus 600 figure.... you do realise that's dangerous!!!!Click to expand...


I'm not sure if you don't understand me or if I now don't understand what you mean? What I'm doing is not dangerous,I burned 2200 cals for the day. That's my BMR+any activities I did, I consumer 1600 cals creating a 600 cal deficit for the day. Lol, I would have fainted at anything below 1200 cals 

Today was meh, consumed about 1900 and burned about 2100 so only a 200 cal short. Blah, really need to hit 500/day to reach my goal of 1 pound per week. Did manage to make it to the gym for half an hour to work out... found it really hard... still have a cough stuck in my chest so I was constantly out of breath. Not fun, try again tomorrow!


----------



## Boothh

hey girls, not been on in a while still being doing my WW, had a sneaky weigh in this morning and scales are down by 2lbs again! hope they still are on monday!! :happydance:


----------



## panther19

Congrats boothh!

Doing pretty good today here, started with a piece of bread, some cheese and two eggs for breakfast with a tea. Then worked my butt off hauling wood inside and getting my car shoveled out... spent a good hour shoveling and an hour hauling wood... no gym for me today, freaking sore!! and still have to work tonight :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya

Sorry not been around much, clearing the house out its crazy stuff & stressful with the people on ebay i will strangle 1 of them soon enough.

Well done on all the recent losses i will go through & update now.

Ive completed day 8 on shred now

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

We are all freshly updated :)

Hoping i may be finally able to move my ticker tomorrow, im god dam sick of seeing '73' lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

You didn't update me :(

WI tomo! wish me luck! x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hannah, all I remember seeing was sts and a sneaky weigh in?
What your current now, ill iupdate?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im now 15.12 :) but fingers crossed it will be less then that tomo morning :D :lol: x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'll go update now

Well done

Iv lost 2lb. IVe updated with shred photos on my journal.


----------



## HannahGraceee

thanks chick :) x


----------



## buttons1

well done to peeps that have lost at weigh ins today keep up the good work


----------



## Faythe

panther19 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panther19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I've lost another 1lb... so 5lbs since the beginning of January :happydance:
> 
> good stuff, averaging a pound a week (y)
> 
> I had a good day today, about 1600 cals and burned about 2200 :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you've eaten 1600 cals and burned 2200 cals? Thats a minus 600 figure.... you do realise that's dangerous!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you don't understand me or if I now don't understand what you mean? What I'm doing is not dangerous,I burned 2200 cals for the day. That's my BMR+any activities I did, I consumer 1600 cals creating a 600 cal deficit for the day. Lol, I would have fainted at anything below 1200 cals
> 
> Today was meh, consumed about 1900 and burned about 2100 so only a 200 cal short. Blah, really need to hit 500/day to reach my goal of 1 pound per week. Did manage to make it to the gym for half an hour to work out... found it really hard... still have a cough stuck in my chest so I was constantly out of breath. Not fun, try again tomorrow!Click to expand...

I read that totally the wrong way - so ignore me :blush:


----------



## jms895

Can I join?

I am Jade, currently 14 stone :( as of Monday (but scales are 2 pound out according to docs so 13 st 12 but less confusing if you go by mine) :haha:
Goal weight: 12 stone short term. 11 1/2 long term.
First weigh in Monday

Thanks :flower:


----------



## panther19

Welcome !:happydance:

I Had a decent day yesterday, 1800 cals in, 2200 cals out! Not as much as I'd hoped but... had quite the workout. One and a half hour of snow shoveling and an hour and a half of bringing wood in. SOOOO sore today!
I'm aiming for 1400 cals today, will be hard because my period just started :wacko:


----------



## buttons1

Weighed in this morning and I lost 1lb this week. Better than nothing I suppose. New weight 9st 13 1/2. Feeling good to have got over the 10 st Mark


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im now... 15stone 9.5lbs!

2.5 lost this week :D x


----------



## Boothh

well done on losses!

i was really bad last night and ate dominos pizza! ¬_¬ put 3/4 lb on this morning so abit gutted, hoping to get it off again by monday!


----------



## jms895

Well done on losses girls! I had a bad day and ate chilli, cheese and some cake :( been good last few days and just needed something nice today still hoping to have lost 2 pound this week. xx


----------



## carolyn_s

hi ladies im back...
missed WI on sat as i was away for the week and had one too many treats. Im back this week and back to WI's on saturday.
Back eating healthy and going mad on the exercise bike lol going swimming 2moro.

hope everyone is ok :D xx


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all well. I am now back after 5 days of eating rubbish. I had chippy twice, harvester, wine, chocolate, cake the list goes on... I feel absolutely rubbish, very bloated and very mad with myself for losing track. I didn't weigh myself yesterday, too scared of seeing the damage so will weigh again next Monday.

xxx


----------



## Faythe

4lbs lost this week. Makes a change to my 1lb a week loss. Plus, I've eaten alot more this week and changed my overall diet. Go me :happydance:


----------



## Pingu

Well done Faythe, that's a fab loss


----------



## TwilightAgain

Faythe said:


> Start weight: 10stone 12lbs
> Goal weight 10stone exactly
> 
> Does anyone think the workout DVD's are any good?

Definitely. I've lost 15lbs so far doing the WOW (Weight Off Workout) by Vicky Entwhistle (Corrie's Janice).

I'll join! :thumbup:

Starting Weight: 12st 10lb
Current Weight: 11st 9lb
Target Weight: 9st! 

Keep up the great work ladies!


----------



## Faythe

TwilightAgain said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Start weight: 10stone 12lbs
> Goal weight 10stone exactly
> 
> Does anyone think the workout DVD's are any good?
> 
> Definitely. I've lost 15lbs so far doing the WOW (Weight Off Workout) by Vicky Entwhistle (Corrie's Janice).
> 
> I'll join! :thumbup:
> 
> Starting Weight: 12st 10lb
> Current Weight: 11st 9lb
> Target Weight: 9st!
> 
> Keep up the great work ladies!Click to expand...

Hey hun! Well done :happydance:

I've been doing the 30 day shred DVD :D


----------



## carolyn_s

Faythe said:


> 4lbs lost this week. Makes a change to my 1lb a week loss. Plus, I've eaten alot more this week and changed my overall diet. Go me :happydance:

well done :happydance:



TwilightAgain said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Start weight: 10stone 12lbs
> Goal weight 10stone exactly
> 
> Does anyone think the workout DVD's are any good?
> 
> Definitely. I've lost 15lbs so far doing the WOW (Weight Off Workout) by Vicky Entwhistle (Corrie's Janice).
> 
> I'll join! :thumbup:
> 
> Starting Weight: 12st 10lb
> Current Weight: 11st 9lb
> Target Weight: 9st!
> 
> Keep up the great work ladies!Click to expand...


we way the same ... race you :winkwink:


Hi ladies, 
Back on the diet although i did have a couple of choccie biccies earlier :shrug: just done half an hour on my bike and i really went for it, my bum cheeks are now twitching :blush:
determined to lose weight this week after my pigout last week :growlmad: 

Ive ordered myself some new clothes as a pat on the back :flower:

hows everyone doing? whats average days food for you ladies? what do you drink, tea/coffee/fizzy juice/diluting juice/water?xx


----------



## Faythe

carolyn_s said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 4lbs lost this week. Makes a change to my 1lb a week loss. Plus, I've eaten alot more this week and changed my overall diet. Go me :happydance:
> 
> well done :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Start weight: 10stone 12lbs
> Goal weight 10stone exactly
> 
> Does anyone think the workout DVD's are any good?Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely. I've lost 15lbs so far doing the WOW (Weight Off Workout) by Vicky Entwhistle (Corrie's Janice).
> 
> I'll join! :thumbup:
> 
> Starting Weight: 12st 10lb
> Current Weight: 11st 9lb
> Target Weight: 9st!
> 
> Keep up the great work ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we way the same ... race you :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Back on the diet although i did have a couple of choccie biccies earlier :shrug: just done half an hour on my bike and i really went for it, my bum cheeks are now twitching :blush:
> determined to lose weight this week after my pigout last week :growlmad:
> 
> Ive ordered myself some new clothes as a pat on the back :flower:
> 
> hows everyone doing? whats average days food for you ladies? what do you drink, tea/coffee/fizzy juice/diluting juice/water?xxClick to expand...


Well for me today, this is what I had:

Breakfast: Protein pancake & orange juice with ground flaxseed
Snack: Carrot & Pepper slices with 1tsp houmous dip
Lunch: Mackeral fillet, sweet potato and sweetcorn
Snack: Banana
Dinner: Grilled chicken, romain lettuce and a drizzle of balsamic vinegar

No fizzy drinks. Just been having lots of water, 1 cup of tea in the morning and a glass of squeezed juice with my breakfast.

:hugs:


----------



## carolyn_s

p.s. if i can lose 3lbs this week i will have lost a stone!! woop woop xx


----------



## Faythe

Good luck! :flower: xx


----------



## panther19

Lost one pound in the first week of my challenge... I'm on track for this week as well, food wise. wish I was doing a bit better... I'm usually 200-400 cals short for the day, which still means I'll lose weight gradually... anyway. It's hard to cut calories when I work so much. I really need my energy *sigh*


----------



## panther19

Starting the morning off good, home made oatmeal with blue berries, flaxseeds, milk, brown sugar and a dollop of yoghurt with a nice cup of tea. Made veggie beef stew last night, turned out great too! Hope to hit the gym today. Weighing in on Monday eek!


----------



## carolyn_s

lost 2lbs this week :D that means if i can lose 1lb this coming week i can say bye bye to a stone, bit disappointed i didnt make it this week but considering ive been quite lazy 2lbs is still amazing :D


Hannah how was your WI? xxx


----------



## buttons1

I stayed the same this week boooo :( but I suppose that isn't too bad as I had quite a few treats this week especially as DH bought me a big fat box of my favourite chocs for Valentine's day


----------



## HannahGraceee

I sts :( x


----------



## Boothh

hi girls iv had a bad week this week lots of takeaways and naughty stuff i just weighed in though and sts 13st 7lbs so not too bad, will be back on it on monday, i bought my wii yeserday so got wii fit and just dance2 plus excercise bike so hoping that is going to make a nice difference in my losses! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Hey girls well done on all the losses....:D
I started going to Zumba...omg what a great workout love it :thumbup: and I go to the gym now twice per week 
I am low carb'ing at the mo just because I want to be 2st down for my hols in June....hope I make it :D


----------



## Boothh

oo i forgot to add i bought a pair of size 14 super skinny jeans yesterday and they fitted! i could get them up easily without even undoing the button! iv been wearing size 16jeans for ages and they are literally falling down now but i didnt dare to get a 14 incase they didnt fit! i was soo happy that they did and i have room to spare! a few more weeks and ill be buying a 12 hopefully! :D


----------



## Dizzy321

well done becki :D my ultimate goal is a 14.....still ages to go!! but good news is I have went into a size 20 trousers & 18 top now! not bad going from a 28-30 ............. :blush:


----------



## Boothh

paula youve done amazing! its not far off! i was a size 18 2stone 2lbs ago and it wont take you long to lose that! xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Really!!? OMG just 2st 2lbs to go from an 18 to a 14-16 :O your taller than me though and I weigh heavier than you did ............. my goal is to get 2st off at least for June......feels like a dream though :wacko: if I make it I will be sooo happy :cloud9:
that will mean 9 stones off since January 2010 :yipee::happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

Thats shocked me that has.....maybe its my mind catching up with my body cos thinking about it its not that far away TBH....... :shock: cant get my head around it! very exciting stuff! I was thinking in 2 stones I will be a true size 18!? well we shall seeee cos I am gonna do it :winkwink: 
your doing great too Becki :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

the beginning of Jan i was a 20-22 on bottoms and a 18-20 on top... currently i have a size 16 top on and a size 18 pair of jeggins! :D


----------



## Boothh

youve come sooo far paula! loads of us have had slip ups and stopped and started our diets but youve been so determined and all your hard work is paying off! you will easy do 2stone by june! xxx

& well done hannah! xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Thank u Becki..........the difference I feel in myself is amazing.....I finally have some of my confidance back and I can go out holding my head up instead of looking down :)


----------



## panther19

Boothh said:


> oo i forgot to add i bought a pair of size 14 super skinny jeans yesterday and they fitted! i could get them up easily without even undoing the button! iv been wearing size 16jeans for ages and they are literally falling down now but i didnt dare to get a 14 incase they didnt fit! i was soo happy that they did and i have room to spare! a few more weeks and ill be buying a 12 hopefully! :D

Yay! 

Congrats to everyone else who lost :happydance:


----------



## panther19

paula85 said:


> well done becki :D my ultimate goal is a 14.....still ages to go!! but good news is I have went into a size 20 trousers & 18 top now! not bad going from a 28-30 ............. :blush:


Crap woman, you've lost like a third of your size :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## panther19

I don't think I will have lost much this week, boooo. Just having a hard time really cutting the cals. I'm either eating what my body needs thus maintaining my weight or only cutting like 200, 300... which makes for slooooooowww wweightlos and I'm getting impatient. *sigh* Try again today I suppose.

One of my size 7/8 pants is fitting me again! Not overly tight on the legs either... but still have a bit of 'muffin top' going on on top. LOL. I think I'm a proper size 9 now... when I drop another size I'll be back to my fave jeans... I seriously have like 3 pairs of nice, brand name jeans that I don't fit... soooo frustrating!


----------



## Dizzy321

panther19 said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> well done becki :D my ultimate goal is a 14.....still ages to go!! but good news is I have went into a size 20 trousers & 18 top now! not bad going from a 28-30 ............. :blush:
> 
> 
> Crap woman, you've lost like a third of your size :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank u :D I have lost about 14 BMI points & 27% of my body weight :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

That amazing Paula! Well done!! x


----------



## Faythe

Got another pair of size 10 trousers today from Next for work - they fit :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Well done Paula!! That's amazing! :flower:


----------



## panther19

Faythe said:


> Got another pair of size 10 trousers today from Next for work - they fit :happydance:

:thumbup:congrats!


----------



## panther19

Weighed in a day early :blush: just short of a pound lost! :happydance: right on target for 4 lbs by March 7th, woo! Maybe I can make it a pound and a half loss this week?


----------



## carolyn_s

Faythe said:


> Got another pair of size 10 trousers today from Next for work - they fit :happydance:

well done...:happydance:

Im a comfortable size 12 just now - how much do you weigh? im hoping i can squeeze into a 10 before this year is over lol xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hi

Deeply sorry ive not been around lately & ive been overall crap.

Things are happening i was not expecting at all i need sort them out before i can return to this properly, im really gutted, generally really down at the moment.

Keep up the great work you's are doing hopefully i'll be back as soon as i can 

xx


----------



## carolyn_s

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hi
> 
> Deeply sorry ive not been around lately & ive been overall crap.
> 
> Things are happening i was not expecting at all i need sort them out before i can return to this properly, im really gutted, generally really down at the moment.
> 
> Keep up the great work you's are doing hopefully i'll be back as soon as i can
> 
> xx

massive :hugs: xx


----------



## Jenny 2011

Didn't work for me ... ;(


----------



## Dizzy321

Jenny 2011 said:


> Didn't work for me ... ;(

What never worked for you?


----------



## Faythe

carolyn_s said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Got another pair of size 10 trousers today from Next for work - they fit :happydance:
> 
> well done...:happydance:
> 
> Im a comfortable size 12 just now - how much do you weigh? im hoping i can squeeze into a 10 before this year is over lol xxClick to expand...

10st 3 now hun. But it depends on where your weight is etc :flower:

You know you can do it hun xx


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are well. Sorry I haven't been around lately, things aren't too good for me at the moment. The calorie counting and exercise have gone out the window but I haven't gained and still remain at 10 stone so I am happy about that. I am hoping to be back into the swing of things as soon as I can.

Well done to all those that have lost recently xxx


----------



## Faythe

Pingu said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are well. Sorry I haven't been around lately, things aren't too good for me at the moment. The calorie counting and exercise have gone out the window but I haven't gained and still remain at 10 stone so I am happy about that. I am hoping to be back into the swing of things as soon as I can.
> 
> Well done to all those that have lost recently xxx

Sending you hugs :hugs:

I hope things get better for you, and you can always drop me a PM if you need to chat xx


----------



## panther19

Hmmm, probably haad 100 or 200 cals too many yesterday... made up for it today with about 1200cals. YAY! Didn't to any exercise or work and spent half the day in bed sick... so only burned about 1600 I'd guess. Still happy with it

A customer commented today and asked if I'd lost weight since the last time he'd seen me, I felt kind of embarrassed... So I just kind of smiled and shrugged and explained that I've had the flu. I gained all my weight so fast in the span of 9 months and then started losing it again. I almost want to pretend it never happened, but I can't do that obviously... my friends and family still noticed. Anyway... I'm slowly going back to my normal slender self... happy about it but it's slow going. Hopefully I learned my lesson and will never ever let this happen again.


----------



## panther19

Pingu said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are well. Sorry I haven't been around lately, things aren't too good for me at the moment. The calorie counting and exercise have gone out the window but I haven't gained and still remain at 10 stone so I am happy about that. I am hoping to be back into the swing of things as soon as I can.
> 
> Well done to all those that have lost recently xxx

We all need a break every now and then, just make sure you don't go back to the really bad habits! See ya back when you're ready :thumbup:


----------



## Pingu

Faythe said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are well. Sorry I haven't been around lately, things aren't too good for me at the moment. The calorie counting and exercise have gone out the window but I haven't gained and still remain at 10 stone so I am happy about that. I am hoping to be back into the swing of things as soon as I can.
> 
> Well done to all those that have lost recently xxx
> 
> Sending you hugs :hugs:
> 
> I hope things get better for you, and you can always drop me a PM if you need to chat xxClick to expand...




panther19 said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are well. Sorry I haven't been around lately, things aren't too good for me at the moment. The calorie counting and exercise have gone out the window but I haven't gained and still remain at 10 stone so I am happy about that. I am hoping to be back into the swing of things as soon as I can.
> 
> Well done to all those that have lost recently xxx
> 
> We all need a break every now and then, just make sure you don't go back to the really bad habits! See ya back when you're ready :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Ladies :flower: xx


----------



## panther19

Retiring one of my jeans today :happydance: they're getting too baggy and thy're not comfortable with a belt anymore either. I've had three good days food wise... so gotta pull through today and the weekend and hopefully another 1 pound loss on Monday to FINALLY break through this plateau I've been stuck on for months...


----------



## panther19

I've had about 1040 cals so far today and hav emy lunchbox packed for work tonight, should have about 1550 cals in the end... having maaaaajor cravings right now though :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

I lost 2lbs! 

im now 15stone 7.5lbs! just over a stone loss so far :happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

whooop well done Hannah, you will be back to your gorgeous self in no time :D x


----------



## Dizzy321

how tall are you btw?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Me? I'm 5'5 and thank you :) x x


----------



## Dizzy321

yeah you :) aw well done chuffed for you...cant wait till I am back to mysefl again too....why oh why did i pile all that weight on :dohh: :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Haha, tell me about it! Why oh why did I eat while I was pregnant! But even more why did I gain 2 stone after!!!! Ahhh


----------



## panther19

Congrats on the loss HannahGracee

Hmmm. Ive had a pretty good week so far, thought i'd sneak a peak at the scales... exact same weight as on Monday? Probably just water weight but still frustrating... going to battle through today and tomorrow and hopefully Monday should be a one pound loss. 

Calorie wise I should have lost a full pound by then, if I do good tmm I'll have the 3500 cals shortage (3500cals burned=1 pound fat loss) Hmpf. I'll be quite disappointed if the scales say otherwise.


----------



## Faythe

I'm 10st 2lbs now! Half way there and 2lbs away from the 9's :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Half way there chick! Well done!!!


----------



## Pingu

Well done on your loss xx


----------



## Faythe

Thanks girl! :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

Well......... after starting right from the begining in January with the original fatbusters 2010 ....... I can now say I have lost 101lbs!!!!!!!! (if they are still any originals around that is :D)


----------



## Faythe

paula85 said:


> Well......... after starting right from the begining in January with the original fatbusters 2010 ....... I can now say I have lost 101lbs!!!!!!!! (if they are still any originals around that is :D)

Well done!! :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya

Im like a yo-yo at the moment emotional im reffering to..could probably say weightloss too tbh. Im holding water a like a bitch, can see it in my hands & neck/face.

If you's want to start giving me your new numbers i will update first page tonight.


----------



## HannahGraceee

i hate retaining water :(

im now 15s 7.5lbs x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

HannahGraceee said:


> i hate retaining water :(
> 
> im now 15s 7.5lbs x

Snap, i look like a whale again lol. 

Well done! Lost loads since last updated. x


----------



## HannahGraceee

haha, im not gonna lose this week, ive been so rubbish :(

thanks x x x


----------



## Faythe

I don't know whether you're still ignoring me or have me on ignore but if you could update mine to 10st 2lbs as a current weight.

If not then there's no point me being part of this thread but i'll pop in to see how you girls are doing from time to time :)


----------



## Faythe

HannahGraceee said:


> haha, im not gonna lose this week, ive been so rubbish :(
> 
> thanks x x x

I'm sure you'll do fine hun! Good luck :flower:


----------



## panther19

paula85 said:


> Well......... after starting right from the begining in January with the original fatbusters 2010 ....... I can now say I have lost 101lbs!!!!!!!! (if they are still any originals around that is :D)

WOW! :happydance: That's really awesome, good work :thumbup:


----------



## panther19

@MummyToAmberx; my last WI was 74.1kg. 
Lost the Christmas weight and finally got through that plateau I'd been stuck on. Lost weight again since but haven't weighed in yet!

25BMI here I come!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i gained 1lb!:(


----------



## panther19

I'm thinking some of the people on the list that haven't posted in a while should probably be filtered out soon...


----------



## panther19

HannahGraceee said:


> i gained 1lb!:(

It's prob not all actually fat-weight though, just keep trying!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i will :) i binged, plus i woke up literally 5 mins before i had to go, so i just need go, so it might be... hmm *poo* weight LOL


----------



## MummyToAmberx

panther19 said:


> I'm thinking some of the people on the list that haven't posted in a while should probably be filtered out soon...

Like me? :haha:

I agree though!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe - Will update you.

Panther - Will update you

Thanks.


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> panther19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking some of the people on the list that haven't posted in a while should probably be filtered out soon...
> 
> Like me? :haha:
> 
> I agree though!Click to expand...



haha noooo i meant the people that joined and then never came back

Ughh having a rough day! i'm either going to end up gaining weight because of work stress this week or lose weight cause I'm working so much. Either one kinda sucks


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies, how are you all doing? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's my WI tomo, think
I'm only gonna lose the pound I gained tho lol you??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Fine here thanks. 

Think this thread failed again.. or maybe because so many people hate me now, oh well. Lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Why do people hate you?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Id say am blunt. lol. 

Stuff with docs all sorted so back on it now.


----------



## Faythe

How're we all doing? I've not penciled myself in for weigh in Sunday as I'm on and a bit bloated :haha:

Weigh in will be next weekend. I'm quite apprehensive about next week.... I wonder how well I've done!

My stomach has become very flat, not hardly jiggly at all :blush:

Lei, no one hates you. Hate is a very strong word and mostly definately not the case as I think that was aimed at me :nope:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I don't hate you either :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I look forward to the day i no longer see a jiggly in th mirror lol & no it wasnt.

So whats peoples goals for march then? 

Mine would be to just get slightly below11st11lb 

Im been looking for some weight but all rather expensive when your on a tight budget.

My whole bodies aching again after last 2 sessions.


----------



## Pingu

MummyToAmberx said:


> Fine here thanks.
> 
> Think this thread failed again.. or maybe because so many people hate me now, oh well. Lol

This thread hasn't failed hun and I don't hate you :hugs:


----------



## panther19

I haven't Wi in two weeks I just realized... I was feeling positive at the beginning of the weke but can't get a grip on my food the last two days... just eating more than I should, feels like my body needs it because I'm working so much so it's hard to diet. Ugh!

Aiming for 72.5Kg for march! So another 3 pounds assuming I haven't lost any in the past two weeks... find out on monday-ish


----------



## HannahGraceee

I lost 1.5lbs! So the pound I gained and half a pound :) so I'm 15.7! :) goal for march to be 14.13.5!! :)


----------



## Pingu

Good Luck for your weigh in Panther.

Well done Hannah xx


----------



## Faythe

Lei, what size weights are you after?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

panther ive felt like that regarding food since i went onto combined pill am now off it though back on mini pill figners crossed my relationship gets better lol
Good luck for monday.

Well done hannah! Your flying :D


Faythe - no idea, probably something light but enough to feel like its going to be like workout 2 tins of beans just aint cutting it atm lol


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> panther ive felt like that regarding food since i went onto combined pill am now off it though back on mini pill figners crossed my relationship gets better lol
> Good luck for monday.
> 
> Well done hannah! Your flying :D
> 
> 
> Faythe - no idea, probably something light but enough to feel like its going to be like workout 2 tins of beans just aint cutting it atm lol

Got a few here you can borrow for aslong as you like? 1kg or 1.5kg? I'd say you could use my 2kg's but I'm using those and 4kg's atm lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

what that in lbs? cant workout stuff in kgs lol
thanks for offering, wouldnt cost fair bit to post?


----------



## Faythe

Um 3.3lbs per 1.5kg dumbell. Well I can send the pair through the oh's work for aa tenner by fedex as post is costly, I think? Xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> Um 3.3lbs per 1.5kg dumbell. Well I can send the pair through the oh's work for aa tenner by fedex as post is costly, I think? Xx

thanks for offering, very nice of you.

ones were looking at were 15 so probably just better off buying some.

seen 3 kettlebells for 20, didnt think that was too bad?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

anyone tried weight hula hoop?
my mam has one, its fab, it kills until you get use to it, i used for 2 days when i visited left my sides bruised haha.


----------



## HannahGraceee

my legs ache after 30 day shred :(


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Um 3.3lbs per 1.5kg dumbell. Well I can send the pair through the oh's work for aa tenner by fedex as post is costly, I think? Xx
> 
> thanks for offering, very nice of you.
> 
> ones were looking at were 15 so probably just better off buying some.
> 
> seen 3 kettlebells for 20, didnt think that was too bad?Click to expand...

No worries, I've got a lot heavier ones but need them lol.

What weight are the kettlebells? X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my whole body was shaking after my workout hannah.
you felt like that? its hard to walk downstairs lol!

erm faythe not sure ill have look later.

got set 3 dumbells if your on 4kg bloody hell LOL be awhile till i can hack that.


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> my whole body was shaking after my workout hannah.
> you felt like that? its hard to walk downstairs lol!
> 
> erm faythe not sure ill have look later.
> 
> got set 3 dumbells if your on 4kg bloody hell LOL be awhile till i can hack that.

I've seen sets online for 4, 6 and 8 kg but it's really not worth it. I started at 8kg kettlebell as advised by Aliss, and it's definately been the right weight for me. Currently using a 12kg kettlebell and buying a 16kg tonight :)

Got mine from Ebay pretty cheap with free delivery. Do you want the link?

Really? I keep thinking 4kg doesn't seem much and that there are people doing the circuits with heavier weights :blush:

Lei, can we start over? Forget the disagreement and be friends again :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> my whole body was shaking after my workout hannah.
> you felt like that? its hard to walk downstairs lol!
> 
> erm faythe not sure ill have look later.
> 
> got set 3 dumbells if your on 4kg bloody hell LOL be awhile till i can hack that.
> 
> I've seen sets online for 4, 6 and 8 kg but it's really not worth it. I started at 8kg kettlebell as advised by Aliss, and it's definately been the right weight for me. Currently using a 12kg kettlebell and buying a 16kg tonight :)
> 
> Got mine from Ebay pretty cheap with free delivery. Do you want the link?
> 
> Really? I keep thinking 4kg doesn't seem much and that there are people doing the circuits with heavier weights :blush:
> 
> Lei, can we start over? Forget the disagreement and be friends again :flower:Click to expand...

8kg sounds soo heavy, didnt that like kill ya arms? 
These are ones on argos:

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9283639/Trail/searchtext>KETTLE+BELL.htm

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9283653/Trail/searchtext>KETTLE+BELL.htm

No way i could done the workout earlier with the 4kg. I was using 1.1kg it was a start lol. 

Yeah think thats best, i need a pop haha :pop: 
I can admit i was bit of a touchy shit, honestly id never felt so ill in my life last month.


----------



## HannahGraceee

What happened with you two? x


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> my whole body was shaking after my workout hannah.
> you felt like that? its hard to walk downstairs lol!
> 
> erm faythe not sure ill have look later.
> 
> got set 3 dumbells if your on 4kg bloody hell LOL be awhile till i can hack that.
> 
> I've seen sets online for 4, 6 and 8 kg but it's really not worth it. I started at 8kg kettlebell as advised by Aliss, and it's definately been the right weight for me. Currently using a 12kg kettlebell and buying a 16kg tonight :)
> 
> Got mine from Ebay pretty cheap with free delivery. Do you want the link?
> 
> Really? I keep thinking 4kg doesn't seem much and that there are people doing the circuits with heavier weights :blush:
> 
> Lei, can we start over? Forget the disagreement and be friends again :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 8kg sounds soo heavy, didnt that like kill ya arms?
> These are ones on argos:
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9283639/Trail/searchtext>KETTLE+BELL.htm
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9283653/Trail/searchtext>KETTLE+BELL.htm
> 
> No way i could done the workout earlier with the 4kg. I was using 1.1kg it was a start lol.
> 
> Yeah think thats best, i need a pop haha :pop:
> I can admit i was bit of a touchy shit, honestly id never felt so ill in my life last month.Click to expand...

To start with I did find it heavy but now I'm on 12kg and finding it too light. So getting the 16kg this evening.

I've been doing the Shred DVD with 3 and 4kg dumbells haha! 

Here's where I've got my kettlebells from:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/16-Kg-Cast-I...2?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item45f89b4b96

Base-Fitness on ebay. Free delivery too!

I also over reacted like a right donut. Women, eh :haha: Hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Faythe

HannahGraceee said:


> What happened with you two? x

Ah it's nothing hun x


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Can i join too

starting weight: 16st 4
current weight: 15st 2lb
goal weight:12st


----------



## panther19

Weighed in today, last weigh in 2 weeks ago exactly 74.1... today 73.7. A little loss..... I'm quite disappointed though.... just slightly less than a pound loss over two weeks. :cry::shrug:

I've been tracking calories in and out closely since my last weigh in and I should have lost more... BUT my period just started today, had KILLER cramps all morning + was very cold & tired (I always get that on the first day, something with low iron possible?) anyway and I also haven't been drinking as much water, and was feeling quite bloated last few days... so I'm thinking all those little things made my weight a little higher. 

My goal for next Monday is 73.2! (Which will give me a bmi of 25.9!! :happydance:)

Bought a few new clothes this week, still feeling guilty because I'm trying to repay debt and the clothes were not absolutely neccesary. I bought a *SIZE 8* skirt! YEAH and a cute grey reversible Calvin Klein hoodie and a neon pink nike dri-fit shirt, it's really cute. Also put another pair of size 10's away in the 'paint pile' cause they're too big and wore my size 7/8 dress pants on night out... they're getting more comfortable. I'm officially a size 9 again!!


----------



## panther19

Had three days that were reasonable, ate less than I burned either way so that was good. Managed to finally make it to aquafit again today and then went out for sushi with my mom, it was delish but obviously didn't diet today... back at it tomorrow!


----------



## panther19

How's everyone doing??


----------



## Faythe

Wooo, I'm now 10stone exactly :happydance::happydance:

Another 2lbs down! So close to my goal I can almost taste it :haha:

So, in kg's that's 5.44kg that I've lost. Woah, that weights quite a bit :blush:


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Thought id start the 2011 thread.
> 
> Start getting your names down... no backing out though:haha:
> Your in it for the long haul :thumbup:
> 
> If want give your information, feel free add it too here:
> Starting weight
> Current weight
> Goal weight

Hey sweet, can you update my current to 10stone and change my goal to 9stone 7lbs, please? :hugs: xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lost 2lbs!! I'm 15.5lbs now!! :)


----------



## panther19

Faythe said:


> Another 2lbs down! So close to my goal I can almost taste it :haha:




HannahGraceee said:


> Lost 2lbs!! I'm 15.5lbs now!! :)

Congrats!

I'm not weighing in yet, waiting till Wednesday I think. Been tracking cals closely and should have lost just over half a pound now, hah don't want to be disappointed so not gonna check till I know for sure I should've lost a pound calorie wise. :p silly me. Working a lot next few days, if I can keep it in check with the calories i should be down a bit!


----------



## Pingu

Well done on your losses ladies xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks :)


----------



## Faythe

panther19 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Another 2lbs down! So close to my goal I can almost taste it :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Lost 2lbs!! I'm 15.5lbs now!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I'm not weighing in yet, waiting till Wednesday I think. Been tracking cals closely and should have lost just over half a pound now, hah don't want to be disappointed so not gonna check till I know for sure I should've lost a pound calorie wise. :p silly me. Working a lot next few days, if I can keep it in check with the calories i should be down a bit!Click to expand...

Good luck hunny! xx


----------



## panther19

:happydance:

down 2.6 pounds in about 10 days!!! :happydance:

now weigh 72.5Kg, Bmi is now 25.7, getting there! Felt so motivates that I went through all my summer stuff. I have a few pairs of jeans and tops from before I gained the weight that obviously don't fit yet, but everything the next size up fit again, some stuff is tight other stuff is comfortable. Also found out I fit into a bunch of summer stuff again, yay!


----------



## Faythe

Well done, that's fab hunny! xx


----------



## bluebell

Well done on your losses everyone :D

It's taken me a while but I've lost another 1.5lbs and am now 10st 4.5lbs. I'm trying to ramp up my motivation to shift a few more pounds before summer :D

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm in a size 14 top :shock: I was in a 20 in jan!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

HannahGraceee said:


> I'm in a size 14 top :shock: I was in a 20 in jan!!!

:yipee: gives me hope lol


----------



## panther19

wow, WTG!


----------



## panther19

I went to aquafit again twice this weekk, hoping to buy a pass again when I get paid next week... spring is great for the mood and motivation!!


----------



## Faythe

No weigh in tomorrow as I am sticking to my every other week plan. I'm off to next this eve to buy some new jeans as my 12's that sorta fitted just about 2weeks ago are just too big now. Been wearing my 10's work trousers all week so feeling fab about that! Its hard to image in Jan I was 12/14 and now I'm in 10's for trousers and nearly in tops too (damn boobs, 32H makes going down a top size hard despite losing loads off my waist and underbust)

Well done so far girls!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I lost 1lb! I'm now 15.4lbs :)


----------



## panther19

Lots of good news around here lately, loving it!

I went shopping yesterday, ummm third time this month. Haha, oops! :blush: I bought the cutest bathing suit! It's really similar to this; https://static1.modcloth.com/productshots/0036/5070/2435-1.jpg
but not with halter straps, they just go normal and I always swore I'd never buy a plain black suit but the fit is extremely flattering. I love feeling confident in a bathing suit!

I went to aquafit again twice this week and I'm planning to go swim laps tomorrow :) bought a month pass so hope to use it at least twice a week. 

I can't believe it'sbeen one year since I started losing weight, I've lost 27 pounds now! I feel so much healthier, I'm active, now that I'm really eating better, a lot of orgaics & ras I've got so much more energy...My BMI should be back to healthy in the coming month! :happydance:


----------



## panther19

HannahGraceee said:


> I lost 1lb! I'm now 15.4lbs :)

:thumbup:

Hmmmm I'm having a hard time remembering to drink lots of water, my old water bottle broke and I got a new one and I just don't like it as much. :shrug:


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Since Jan 3rd ive lost 19lbs


----------



## HannahGraceee

^^ how freaky, we started the same day lost the same about!! :D well done chick!!


----------



## MrsBarrowman

HannahGraceee said:


> ^^ how freaky, we started the same day lost the same about!! :D well done chick!!

Well Done, that is very freaky xx :happydance:


----------



## panther19

that's awesome!

i WI today, last WI was exactly 7 days ago and STS, hmpf! aiming for another 5 lbs loss by April 30! Weighed 72.5kg today


----------



## Pingu

Well done ladies, you are doing fab. I am no longer trying to lose weight, I did lose 8lbs and so far have managed to maintain. I will keep popping by to see how you are all doing xx


----------



## panther19

Hey you're pregnant, congrats!


----------



## panther19

weighed in today, 71.8Kg, BMI of 25.4. 1.5 pound loss over 9 days :happydance:YEAH! Not weighing in again until April 15th, aiming for 70.3kg!!


----------



## MrsKippling

Hi Ladies, wondered if i could join you? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya :) I lost 2 lbs! I'm now 15.2lbs


----------



## Dizzy321

Hannah your doing so fantastic! keep it up girl!! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya 

Seems only like 5% taking part & weighing in.

Do reckon should just remove stuff on first post but we can continue to post what youve lost weekly, etc? Just general chit chat :)

Sorry not been around again, havent been feeling to good again. 

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pingu! Congrats! Happy & Healthy 9 months for you :D 

Panther well done :D

Hannah your doing brilliant! 


Mrskippling let me know what think about new idea? :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MrsBarrowman said:


> Since Jan 3rd ive lost 19lbs

Super well done! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

panther19 said:


> Lots of good news around here lately, loving it!
> 
> I went shopping yesterday, ummm third time this month. Haha, oops! :blush: I bought the cutest bathing suit! It's really similar to this; https://static1.modcloth.com/productshots/0036/5070/2435-1.jpg
> but not with halter straps, they just go normal and I always swore I'd never buy a plain black suit but the fit is extremely flattering. I love feeling confident in a bathing suit!
> 
> I went to aquafit again twice this week and I'm planning to go swim laps tomorrow :) bought a month pass so hope to use it at least twice a week.
> 
> I can't believe it'sbeen one year since I started losing weight, I've lost 27 pounds now! I feel so much healthier, I'm active, now that I'm really eating better, a lot of orgaics & ras I've got so much more energy...My BMI should be back to healthy in the coming month! :happydance:

Thats is very nice outfit. 
Thats brilliant youve nearly hit your BMI :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

Up to you hun? I think some people from the original post have stopped with the fatloss?

I'm now 9st 13lbs, so if you are updating the front page.....


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> Up to you hun? I think some people from the original post have stopped with the fatloss?
> 
> I'm now 9st 13lbs, so if you are updating the front page.....

I remove ones whos loss has never changed, take that as not doing it? Okay dokay will do x


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Up to you hun? I think some people from the original post have stopped with the fatloss?
> 
> I'm now 9st 13lbs, so if you are updating the front page.....
> 
> I remove ones whos loss has never changed, take that as not doing it? Okay dokay will do xClick to expand...

Yeah haha :haha:

xx


----------



## bluebell

:hi: I'm still checking in every few days :D

I'm down to 10 st 3lbs now and hit a bit of a plateau!! Hope everyone's doing well :)

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

bluebell said:


> :hi: I'm still checking in every few days :D
> 
> I'm down to 10 st 3lbs now and hit a bit of a plateau!! Hope everyone's doing well :)
> 
> xx

Brilliant loss youve got :thumbup:

Keep at it, i know how difficult plateau can be x


----------



## MrsBarrowman

ok id like to join

Starting Weight: 16st 4lbs (03.01.11)
Current Weight: 14st 12lbs (03.04.11)
Goal Weight (for now): 12st


----------



## panther19

Welcome aboard mrs barrowman

WTG Hannah & bluebell!


----------



## panther19

I've worked a lot the last few days (a lot of physical work) so I decided to weigh... curious to see how far off I am now that I don't use a website anymore to really track calories in/out. I'm just trying to learn to eat less than I need now, seems to be going well... then when I hit my target I will hopefully be naturally doing the right things rather than having a full-time job of keeping track of this dieting crap.

WI at 71.3 today! :happydance: :d BMI 25.3, total weight loss to date just over 30lbs. 
Goal for April 15th is 70.3, 1 KG to go in 8 days... not sure if I will make it. Gonna try though!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hii

I need motivation so I'm coming to join u all, joined u briefly last year but i didn't really do great! :( 

More determined now that I need to shift this weight!! 

So here goes
Start weight: 9st 8/9lb (not weighed myself since Monday so it's a guess really)
Goal weight: 8st 7lb 

1st target: 9st by June 
2nd target: 8st 9pm by august 

I would love to be my target weight in time for my friends wedding in September :) 

Do you think they are reasonable targets? 
I'm gonna do special K diet to give me a kickstart then just calorie count, smaller portions , drinking more water and I'm aiming to do 3 x 30-45 min excersize sessions per week? 

X


----------



## panther19

So you have to lose one stone? That's very doable isn't it?

welcome to fatbusters! Kinda quiet around here again lately :)


----------



## panther19

Weighed today... 71.2 :(

I guess I did eat a bunch of junk yesterday and it's that time of month... gotta try hard again the next few days!! back to the pool tomorrow


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm 15stone 1.5lbs


----------



## Faythe

I wasn't able to weigh in yesterday, some of you who stalk my journal will have seen I've been in hospital.

I know I have definately lost because I have lost an inch off my hips, waist and half an inch off my underbust :)


----------



## panther19

Faythe said:


> I wasn't able to weigh in yesterday, some of you who stalk my journal will have seen I've been in hospital.
> 
> I know I have definately lost because I have lost an inch off my hips, waist and half an inch off my underbust :)


(y) as bad as it is... hospitals are good for ONE thing and that is they're friendly on the waistline... did you get any results back yet?

Is it your galbladder for certain?


----------



## panther19

worked a long shift yesterday and also swam for 45 minutes and biked for 45 minutes... so thought I'd check the scales. 70.4 BOOYAH! :happydance:

I HAVE A NORMAL WEIGHT! My BMI is now 24.9... no longer overweight... OMG :happydance: 14.6 Kg or 32.1LB lost in 55 wks :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> I wasn't able to weigh in yesterday, some of you who stalk my journal will have seen I've been in hospital.
> 
> I know I have definately lost because I have lost an inch off my hips, waist and half an inch off my underbust :)

hope your okay ive not been around much to catch up again x


----------



## Faythe

panther19 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to weigh in yesterday, some of you who stalk my journal will have seen I've been in hospital.
> 
> I know I have definately lost because I have lost an inch off my hips, waist and half an inch off my underbust :)
> 
> 
> (y) as bad as it is... hospitals are good for ONE thing and that is they're friendly on the waistline... did you get any results back yet?
> 
> Is it your galbladder for certain?Click to expand...

Yes hun, sadly. It's been known since 2009 and it's Gall Bladder Disease. I'm having surgery soon x



MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to weigh in yesterday, some of you who stalk my journal will have seen I've been in hospital.
> 
> I know I have definately lost because I have lost an inch off my hips, waist and half an inch off my underbust :)
> 
> hope your okay ive not been around much to catch up again xClick to expand...

Thank you hun x


----------



## Faythe

I'm now 9stone 10lbs:happydance::happydance:

So that's another 3lbs lost (that's taken 3 weeks as this is the first I've weighed in, in 3 weeks due to hospital etc)

So, that's 3lbs off my revised target weight of 9st 7lbs but I don't think i'll have the body shape I want at this weight so.... now aiming for 9 stone.

Lei, I'm going to aim for 9 stone now, so can you change my target weight on the front page? :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

think i can safely say this is dead & gone lol.


----------



## Boothh

Where is everybodyyyy ?? :( I need you guys! Getting married 9 weeks tomorrow so back to diet on Monday!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> Where is everybodyyyy ?? :( I need you guys! Getting married 9 weeks tomorrow so back to diet on Monday!

Your never!!

Still going abroad? 

Huge hugs!! Xx


----------



## Boothh

Nope just registry office and BBQ garden party afterwards, there will be people I havnt seen since before I lost any weight and want to look amazing! I did a pre WI today and I've lost 2lbs since Monday! Been doing exercise an at least 3 hours decorating every day and can really feel it my body is aching gong to keep up being active though and I'm doing lots of stomach exercises to try and get it down as it's my main problem area xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

That's brilliant! Keep up your hard work.

Sure look amazing on the day x


----------



## Faythe

Target weight of 9st 7lbs reached :happydance:


----------



## MrsKippling

right im back?!! please say you ladies are still here?! I lost over a stone at the start of the year and have put a load back on...
my OH surprised me yesterday by saying he is thinking of taking me on a holiday in september so i need the perfect beach body in 4months!? HELP!! major body attack going on here!! need to lose 2 stone and tone up asap xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MrsKippling said:


> right im back?!! please say you ladies are still here?! I lost over a stone at the start of the year and have put a load back on...
> my OH surprised me yesterday by saying he is thinking of taking me on a holiday in september so i need the perfect beach body in 4months!? HELP!! major body attack going on here!! need to lose 2 stone and tone up asap xx

Hiya, welcome back.

I was debating just removing all infor on first page just let us chat or whatever?
I doubt we want that personal stuff left up?

Good luck.


----------



## MrsKippling

Im happy for it to be removed if thats what everyone wants :D Im starting weigh weekly weigh ins 2moro and im dreading it :( xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive removed it, i dont think anyone at all using this anymore.

Good luck for tomorrow!! x


----------



## MrsKippling

By the way you look fab in your avatar!!! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You going to start a journal? Thank you xx


----------



## bluebell

Hey everyone :hi:

I've been rubbish for months but luckily my weight has only fluctuated by a few pounds :thumbup:

I started the 30 Day shred 9 days ago and did the level 2 today, I was aching all over when I finished but fingers crossed for a loss at my next WI. I'm totally determined to shift the last 7lbs for my target and tone up all my wobbly bits :D

Well done everyone on your losses and I agree, Lei you look fab :D

xx


----------



## MrsKippling

Nah i dont think ile start a journal,im still a bit funny about privacy on here!! :( do you have a journal? 
How did you take your before and after pics? did somone do it for you? I want to do it but there is not a hope im letting anyone see me with it all hanging out haha xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

bluebell said:


> Hey everyone :hi:
> 
> I've been rubbish for months but luckily my weight has only fluctuated by a few pounds :thumbup:
> 
> I started the 30 Day shred 9 days ago and did the level 2 today, I was aching all over when I finished but fingers crossed for a loss at my next WI. I'm totally determined to shift the last 7lbs for my target and tone up all my wobbly bits :D
> 
> Well done everyone on your losses and I agree, Lei you look fab :D
> 
> xx

Ive been like that also.

Well done doing 9days so far on shred. You will see such a differance when you complete it! :happydance:

Thank you xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MrsKippling said:


> Nah i dont think ile start a journal,im still a bit funny about privacy on here!! :( do you have a journal?
> How did you take your before and after pics? did somone do it for you? I want to do it but there is not a hope im letting anyone see me with it all hanging out haha xxx

Oh yeah, yes ive got one.

Just thinking somewhere check how your doing etc. :)

I use my webcam, or i'll take picture with my large mirror. 

xx


----------



## MrsKippling

whats this shred you guys are talking about?

Just did 20mins on my bike and im having a break! then got to find the motivation to do some more. gonna try and be on my bike the full length of eastenders lol xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jillian Michael 30 day shred.

Great for losing inches i dont use it as much think that was cause of my knee problem now. 

Ohh go for it!! xx


----------



## MrsKippling

Is it a dvd?

Is that jillian from the biggest loser? I could be done with hiring her for a couple of months i need someone with a no nonsense attitude to come and whip me into shape! Ive totally let myself go again :( dreading the scales 2moro xx


----------



## MrsKippling

ok just weighed in, im 11.12 which is better than i thought it was going to be as i expected to be over 12stone for sure. If i can lose 2-3lbs this week i will be happy :D xx


----------



## bluebell

MrsKippling said:


> Is it a dvd?
> 
> Is that jillian from the biggest loser? I could be done with hiring her for a couple of months i need someone with a no nonsense attitude to come and whip me into shape! Ive totally let myself go again :( dreading the scales 2moro xx

Yep it's a DVD :thumbup:

I got my copy of Amazon, I think I only paid £5 and she really is no nonsense :wacko: I'm aching all over!! I've been taking some of the moves easy though as my knees aren't that strong.

xx


----------



## MrsKippling

yea my left knees clicks from time to time when im walking/going upstairs etc so im not sure its a good idea but you cant really go wrong if its only a fiver! Might look into it when i get home this afternoon. 
2 stone to lose in 4months with moving house/weddings/kids parties and zero will power....eurgh xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

wheres alll the names at the beginning gone :(


----------



## MrsKippling

anyone got any tips for toning up the love handles?xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

HannahGraceee said:


> wheres alll the names at the beginning gone :(

Sorry i removed them all.

No-one coming in, so i didnt want leave information up that some may not want be shared you know :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MrsKippling said:


> anyone got any tips for toning up the love handles?xxx

Full body circuit training xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MrsKippling said:


> ok just weighed in, im 11.12 which is better than i thought it was going to be as i expected to be over 12stone for sure. If i can lose 2-3lbs this week i will be happy :D xx

Not bad at all!!

Good luck.

Yeah dvd :)

I would go easy if got knee problems. 

I had problem when i was alot younger, never had bother for years, i started on her dvd, it really hurt my knee, in march had major pain since, got appt at docs in couple weeks i just do something else when does lunges. x


----------



## panther19

Anyone still around? How you all doing? 

Just booked a holiday to see family I haven't seen in 3 years... aiming to shift the last 10-12 pounds by then. Pound a week. Should be doable.


----------

